# Opciones de inversión para nuestros ahorros



## burbujita_linda (7 Ago 2006)

Al hilo de un mensaje de otro forero, se me ha ocurrido crear este mensaje para que cada uno proponga la mejor opción para invertir cierta cantidad de dinero en un depósito o fondo, con el que nos rente algo de dinero mientras esperamos “tiempos mejores”.

Por mi parte, estoy casi decidido a meterlo en *OpenBank*. Tiene un deposito a un año al *4% TAE* (*Deposito Premiun 12 meses*). En caso de cancelación anticipada, te dan un 2%. Y ya sabéis, sin ningún tipo de comisión. 

https://bancaonline.openbank.es/servlet/PProxy?app=DJ&cmd=nuevopremium

Un saludo.


----------



## cassiterita (7 Ago 2006)

yo creo que en bolsa... en mineria, no hay bastantes recursos para todos, creo que estamos viviendo el principio de una revolución, en ese sentido.

fijate en un coche... lo que menos cuesta hoy en dia es el hierro.

a energia, tambien, como no, petroleo, uranio...

como gigantes mineros bien diversificados, estan por ahí BHP-Billiton, Rio Tinto, AngloAmerican...


----------



## alexfinder (7 Ago 2006)

*Lo mejor que puedes hacer con tu dinero.*

Es abrirte una cuenta en el extranjero, en un paraiso fiscal (andorra, gibraltar), o no (inglaterra, francia o portugal) por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## GaBrI (7 Ago 2006)

cassiterita dijo:


> yo creo que en bolsa... en mineria, no hay bastantes recursos para todos, creo que estamos viviendo el principio de una revolución, en ese sentido.



Sabía que alguien al final lo diría.
La bolsa, para alguien que no conoce los mercados, es una forma segura de perder pasta antes o después. Lo que tarde en perder depende de la suerte que tenga, pero para usar la suerte con nuestro dinero, mejor los casinos.


----------



## Chui (7 Ago 2006)

Esa es la sensación general sobre la bolsa: una loteria peligrosa... cuando casca siempre pierden los mismos: el pequeño inversor.

Algunos (¿locos?) se lo juegan en fondos del mercado asiatico.
¿Alguien se atreve a opinar?

¿Y sobre ING?


----------



## alvarolg (7 Ago 2006)

Yo soy cliente de ING y muy satisfecho. Cada ingreso me lo ponen al 7% durante un mes, y luego al 2'45%. Tienen depósitos a 12 y 24 meses que dan un 3'25%.

Sé que hoy por hoy hay productos mejores, pero mi experiencia con ellos (1 año) es muy buena.


----------



## Deadzoner (7 Ago 2006)

Chui dijo:


> Esa es la sensación general sobre la bolsa: una loteria peligrosa... cuando casca siempre pierden los mismos: el pequeño inversor.
> 
> Algunos (¿locos?) se lo juegan en fondos del mercado asiatico.
> ¿Alguien se atreve a opinar?
> ...



Todo tiene riesgo. Si no hay riesgo, no hay negocio.
Para mi está muy bien el fondo mixto de Uno-E
6 meses
5% los 2 primeros
Euribor a un mes, del mes anterior a la suscripción del fondo, los otros 4.
Ahora mismo, la rentabilidad a 6 meses es aproximadamente
(2*5+3,5*4)/6=4%
Lo que la inflación oficial.
Lo que me gusta es ganar dinero con la subida del euribor.
Maximo 100000.
Penalización = 1% TAE. Chungo.

¡Gracias por el aviso de openbank!

Ing no me parece muy peligroso. De hecho, son mas restrictivos dando hipotecas que la mayor parte de cajas y bancos. Lo se por experiencia.


----------



## xtiago (8 Ago 2006)

alexfinder dijo:


> Es abrirte una cuenta en el extranjero, en un paraiso fiscal (andorra, gibraltar), o no (inglaterra, francia o portugal) por lo que pueda pasar.



Estoy de acuerdo, vienen tiempos muy raros.

Por otro lado, todo tipo de inversión tiene sus riesgos, ya sea bolsa, bonos o "estampitas". Lo importante es informarse bien antes de meterse en nada...

Personalmente prefiero arriesgar e invertir, antes que dejar el dinero en una cuenta apolillándose.

Un gran consejo si quieren seguridad: Diversificar. Mi padre decía "_Nunca pongas todos los huevos en la misma canasta_".

Salu2!


----------



## joseba (8 Ago 2006)

GaBrI dijo:


> Sabía que alguien al final lo diría.
> La bolsa, para alguien que no conoce los mercados, es una forma segura de perder pasta antes o después. Lo que tarde en perder depende de la suerte que tenga, pero para usar la suerte con nuestro dinero, mejor los casinos.



Yo tengo la mayor parte de mis ahorros en bolsa, entre otras cosas me gusta mucho el mundillo de la bolsa.

No es arriesgado siempre que se asuman varias premisas. Lo primero escoger bien la cartera, empresas con alta rentabilidad por dividendo y con un modelo de negocio solido, lease banco popular, iberdrola etc. Lo segundo diversificar, nunca poner todo a la misma empresa, y lo tercero invertir, no especular, esto no es de hoy pa mañana. Desde el 97 la rentabilidad media anual es del 12% incluyendo dividendos, un año menos otro mas. He tenido suerte y me han tocado dos opas (asturiana del zinc y cristaleria) lo que me ha dado buenas pesetillas. Llevo mi cartera y la de mi hermano , e ironicamente mi hermano ha ganado algo mas. 

En renta fija a largo plazo optaria por obligaciones subordinadas de empresas, un dinero que prestas a empresas a cambio de un interes. Yo tengo del banco guipuzcoano y de fagor. Por ejemplo las de fagor es euribor mas 3,5% de rentabilidad. Tiene un riesgo (que la empresa quiebre) pero la rentabilidad es muy buena. revisaria el mercado de renta fija español (el aiaf) para ver que puedes encontrar, como soy vasco y conozco las empresas del lugar diria que las participaciones de eroski y fagor (del grupo mondragon) son muy interesantes, pero se que existen tambien de cosas mas arriesgadas (me suena jazztel) mas tradicionales (telefonica tenia unos bonos por ahi). Quizas algun catalan o un andaluz podria comentar si son o no son solventes e interesantes los bonos de empresas de la zona.

En renta fija a corto plazo optaria por letras del tesoro, la rentabilidad suele ser algo superior a los tipos de interes, y son relativamente faciles de convertir en dinero. en renta fija a ultra cortoplazo, bien repos o bien una cuenta de esas remuneradas.


Especulando un poco, opciones sobre el petroleo (una especie de que te apuestas a que llega a los 100) sobre el euro (deduzco que subira mas todavia).


----------



## MNSV (8 Ago 2006)

Para los que no sepan algo del tema, no aconsejo la bolsa aunque es muy interesante, ya que puede "ayudarte" a sacar algo más de rendimiento a los ahorrillos.

Pero los depositos son de rendimiento esmirriados.

Así, que a ponerse las pilas en cultura financiera.

Tenéis muchos instrumentos como los fondos y toda sus formas y colores: garantizados, de dinero, bolsa, en divisas, mixtos.........

Con fondos de dinero podéis incluso duplicar fácilmente los rendimientos de un depósito: FIAM corto plazo en momentos de alza de tipos, FIAM largo plazo: en momentos de bajada de tipos.

Y los depósitos en divisas aprovechando los altos tipos de interés de algunas divisas por lo que también especulas con la revalorización frente al euro.

Las carteras suelen diseñarse según el perfil de riesgo de la inversión:

Conservadora: ejemplo--->70% en dinero y 30% en bolsa.
Media: 50% de cada.
Especulativa: 70% acciones y 30% en dinero.

Para coger práctica, poco a poco y conocimientos, aconsejo invertir pocos ahorros (2% al principio) por ejemplo en compra de acciones o suscripción de un fondo y estudiar su evolución. Poco a poco te vas metiendo en el mundillo.

Pero si queréis sacarle algo de rendimiento, repito, hay que estudiar.

Un Saludo.


----------



## cibex (8 Ago 2006)

en el deposito de Openbank hay que leer la letra pequeña que siempre esta en la parte mas baja del texto. 

Requisitos:
· Oferta para CLIENTES de Openbank que hayan contratado su Cuenta Corriente Operativa antes del 1 de abril de 2006. 


he encontrado un deposito par nuevos clientes al 4% pero para un año
https://bancaonline.openbank.es/servlet/PProxy?app=DJ&cmd=02F15


----------



## Lantash (8 Ago 2006)

Hola a tod@s.

Hace unos meses que sigo este foro aunque hasta hoy no me he registrado y he de decir que siempre había sido moderadamente burbujista y que siempre había pensado que esto tenía que petar por lo que, cuando me decidi a meterme en una casa, mire mucho los números y no estoy endeudado más que en un 40% de mis ingresos.

Con respecto al tema de las inversiones mi punto de vista es el de alguien que ya tiene hipoteca y creo que a corto plazo (en los primeros años de hipoteca) la mejor inversión es amortizar parte de la deuda.

Según el simulador de la hipoteca, de poder amortizar digamos 10.000 euros, me sale que pagaría 475 euros menos al año lo que daría unas "ganancias" de un 4,75% anual durante el resto de la vida de la hipoteca simplemente con lo que ahorraría al año de cuotas además de que dicha amortización ayuda a llegar al máximo para desgravar en la declaración de la renta. En un escenario de subida de tipos, cada euro que amortices anticipadamente puede suponer más pan para hoy y más para mañana puesto que esos 475 euros de ahorro anual aumentan hasta 600 según aumentan los tipos.

Lo que me sigue sin entrar en la cabeza es como hay suicidas que se meten en un 60% de endeudamiento en un escenario de subida de tipos en el cual su deuda puede evolucionar a un 70-75% con relativa facilidad. Es una pena que en este pais perdamos tanto el tiempo con jilipolleces y que el español medio se comporte como los burros, siempre para adelante sin ver lo cerca que esta el precipicio.

Saludos
Fdo: Lantash


----------



## Xin (8 Ago 2006)

Lo de openbank solo és para incrementos saldo media a 1 de julio.
Lo de uno-e solo és durante 6 meses.


----------



## vitalin (8 Ago 2006)

*open bank - uno-e bank*

Hola a todos, he estado mirando este tema y he encontrado un producto en uno-e bank, que parte el deposito en dos, es decir de una inversión por ejemplo de 2000 euros, 1000 con un 8% los dos primeros meses , los otros 1000 puedes elegir entre 3 tipos de inversión, riesgo bajo, moderado y otro con la mayor rentabilidad historica, que claro supone un mayor riesgo. Yo he sido cliente de ing durante mas de un año y no tengo queja, me han abierto mis depósitos puntualmente, abono intereses etc. Pero leí en su propia web algo sobre solo garantizar los depósitos hasta 20.000 euros, nose si entendí mal, pero desde ese día he comenzado a mirar otras opciones. Si sabéis algo, por favor.... Yo no se nada de bolsas, ni de inversiones, creo que como todos hubiese necesitado la asignatura de Economía y Finanzas del cole  pero quiero aprender un poco..


----------



## Deadzoner (8 Ago 2006)

Lantash dijo:


> Hola a tod@s.
> Con respecto al tema de las inversiones mi punto de vista es el de alguien que ya tiene hipoteca y creo que a corto plazo (en los primeros años de hipoteca) la mejor inversión es amortizar parte de la deuda.
> 
> Según el simulador de la hipoteca, de poder amortizar digamos 10.000 euros, me sale que pagaría 475 euros menos al año lo que daría unas "ganancias" de un 4,75% anual durante el resto de la vida de la hipoteca simplemente con lo que ahorraría al año de cuotas además de que dicha amortización ayuda a llegar al máximo para desgravar en la declaración de la renta. En un escenario de subida de tipos, cada euro que amortices anticipadamente puede suponer más pan para hoy y más para mañana puesto que esos 475 euros de ahorro anual aumentan hasta 600 según aumentan los tipos.



Yo siempre he pensado que eso era lo correcto. Sin embargo, si tuviese hipoteca preferiría tener un "colchon de seguridad" que me permitiese poder pagar la cuota en caso de desempleo, por ejemplo. Ya se que hay periodos de carencia y demás, pero inflación alta+desempleo es un coctel explosivo.


----------



## Deadzoner (8 Ago 2006)

Xin dijo:


> Lo de openbank solo és para incrementos saldo media a 1 de julio.
> Lo de uno-e solo és durante 6 meses.



No es cierto. En uno-e son 6 meses el deposito, y luego se renueva automaticamente. Y así sucesivamente.


----------



## GaBrI (8 Ago 2006)

joseba dijo:


> Yo tengo la mayor parte de mis ahorros en bolsa, entre otras cosas me gusta mucho el mundillo de la bolsa.
> 
> No es arriesgado siempre que se asuman varias premisas.



Tú sabes algo del tema, más o menos, pero algo sabes. Yo me he referido al que no conoce nada los mercados, es decir, a la inmensa mayoría de la gente, y para esa gente la entrada directa a mercado es un suicidio financiero.


----------



## Azkenchack (8 Ago 2006)

Bueno, os dejo un enlace en el que hay un resumen de lo que ofrecen los bancos a 1 mes, dos meses, de 3 a 9 meses... para que compareis, os informeis y metais los cuartos que tengais

http://ahorronline.googlepages.com/depositos-1-mes-no-renovables.htm

Por cierto, tengo la sensación que ahora los bancos tienen ganas de captar nuevos clientes con depósitos interesantes. Es como que el dinero que han prestado para una hipoteca lo quieren recuperar o bien que quieren hacer dinero para seguir concediendo hipotecas

Saludos


----------



## Xin (8 Ago 2006)

Deadzoner dijo:


> No es cierto. En uno-e son 6 meses el deposito, y luego se renueva automaticamente. Y así sucesivamente.



Gràcias por la corrección, no me lo debo haver leido suficientemente bien. Lo volveré a hacer.


----------



## vitalin (8 Ago 2006)

*openbank - uno-e - citibank*

Acabo de encontrar otro producto a ver que les parece..

Citibank:10% TAE un mes y luego una cuenta remunerada de 2,5% Tae para el resto del periodo...

Lo podeis revisar en:

http://www.citibank.com/spain/consumer/spanish/invers/deposito/depo10.htm

Vs, uno-e que no tiene remuneracion despues del vencimiento que si lo tiene ing direct y ahora citi.


Una pregunta: como o donde se contrata un Deposito FIAM? no lo encuentro publicitado en la web de ningun banco...


----------



## epsilon (8 Ago 2006)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Por cierto, tengo la sensación que ahora los bancos tienen ganas de captar nuevos clientes con depósitos interesantes. Es como que el dinero que han prestado para una hipoteca lo quieren recuperar o bien que quieren hacer dinero para seguir concediendo hipotecas
> Saludos



http://www.elconfidencial.com/economia/noticia.asp?id=5057&edicion=18/07/2006&pass=

Es que les ha bajado el core capital y tienen que subirlo (Además de los motivos por los que las hipotecas ya no son tan atractivas)


----------



## luif (8 Ago 2006)

Vivienda 

(y no lo digo en broma), un simple alquiler puede producir más de un 4% anual perfectamente.


----------



## alvarolg (8 Ago 2006)

vitalin dijo:


> Pero leí en su propia web algo sobre solo garantizar los depósitos hasta 20.000 euros, nose si entendí mal, pero desde ese día he comenzado a mirar otras opciones.



Ningún banco garantiza más de 20000 euros por titular. Es lo que cubre el Fondo de Garantía. Pero vamos, que en todos los bancos es lo mismo


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2006)

*Invertir en bolsa*



GaBrI dijo:


> Tú sabes algo del tema, más o menos, pero algo sabes. Yo me he referido al que no conoce nada los mercados, es decir, a la inmensa mayoría de la gente, y para esa gente la entrada directa a mercado es un suicidio financiero.



No es un suicidio, está claro que hay que saber algo pero tampoco tanto. El año pasado mi nivel de conocimientos de bolsa podría decirse que era ligeramente más elevado que la media de los que estamos en este foro, sin embargo vi una oportunidad en algunas acciones de empresas informáticas de USA (con subidas el año anterior del ~100%) y me decidí a invertir una pequeña cantidad.

Procuré entrar en el mejor periodo estacional: es decir, pasado el verano hasta la primavera. Al principio gané bastante, luego la cosa flojeó y luego vino la subida de verdad, en ningún momento llegué a perder dinero y finalmente me salí del mercado a los 4 meses con una ganancia del 45% del total invertido. Mientras estuve dentro procuré seguir estas reglas:

- Invertir en algo que conozcas lo más de 1a mano posible, yo soy informático y me dediqué a invertir en ese tipo de empresas.
- Tener paciencia y mantener la cabeza fria, no siempre se sube deprisa.
- Ajustar los stop-loss, es importante en bolsa fijarse un rango de pérdidas razonable, hay que cortar rápido las pérdidas y dejar correr las ganancias, cualquier broker online de cualquier banco tiene stop-loss automaticos, tampoco hay que poner stop-loss muy ajustados o nos pueden echar del mercado al minimo bandazo. También es interesante ir cambiandolos conforme se sube para proteger lo ganado.
- Aprender, nadie nació sabiendo de esto, pero si eres una persona fria, análitica y con un mínimo de inteligencia no deberías tener problemas en aprender un poco.
- Si vas a invertir (que no especular) en bolsa, márcate un plazo largo, si quieres ganancias rápidas y jugar a ser especulador el plazo ha de ser corto, pero el problema con las acciones es que las comisiones son muy altas (invirtiendo en valores de fuera del pais más todavía), asi que tal vez te interese otro tipo de mercados como el de opciones, futuros o warrants, aunque también son más peligrosos, pero tienen la ventaja de que puedes ganar tanto en las subidas como en las bajadas, con las acciones solo puedes ganar si suben.
- Invierte en valores grandes y líquidos, esto no asegura nada, pero al tener más liquidez hay menos manipulación que, por ejemplo, en las acciones de Jazztel, un chicharro que durante un mes puede bajar un 30% y un dia cualquiera subir un 10%. Estos bandazos no son buenos para la psicología de un inversor.

Finalmente un consejo agorero: si la creencia general de este foro es que este pais va a sufrir una gran crisis, lo lógico es pensar que la bolsa va a seguir un camino similar, asi que cuidado y vigilancia.


----------



## no vendo ná (8 Ago 2006)

luif dijo:


> Vivienda
> 
> (y no lo digo en broma), un simple alquiler puede producir más de un 4% anual perfectamente.



Pués al precio qué está la vivienda yo creo que más bien es un 0,004% porque no hay que olvidar que la rentabilidad de un activo es el tipo que iguala los flujos futuros con el valor de la inversión inicial y la inversión inicial actual para adquirir una vivienda es desmesurada.


----------



## GaBrI (8 Ago 2006)

Mulder dijo:


> No es un suicidio, está claro que hay que saber algo pero tampoco tanto. El año pasado mi nivel de conocimientos de bolsa podría decirse que era ligeramente más elevado que la media de los que estamos en este foro, sin embargo vi una oportunidad en algunas acciones de empresas informáticas de USA (con subidas el año anterior del ~100%) y me decidí a invertir una pequeña cantidad.
> 
> Procuré entrar en el mejor periodo estacional: es decir, pasado el verano hasta la primavera. Al principio gané bastante, luego la cosa flojeó y luego vino la subida de verdad, en ningún momento llegué a perder dinero y finalmente me salí del mercado a los 4 meses con una ganancia del 45% del total invertido. Mientras estuve dentro procuré seguir estas reglas:
> 
> ...



Es un suicidio. El año pasado estábamos en plena tendencia alcista, como dijo Jose Luis Cava en una conferencia que dio en Bolsalia, se podía invertir por el color de las acciones. Así es relativamente fácil invertir, pero ahora el panorama está cambiando. 
Las directrices alcistas que traíamos desde hace 3 años se han roto. Actualmente estamos en un periodo de incertidumbre y lateralidad, y, aunque mucha gente espera que la bolsa ataque máximos (y ésto sea posible), lo más probable es que cuando ésto se estabilice se tome la senda bajista para una buena temporada, y más teniendo en cuenta la presión que, casi seguro, van a ejercer inmobiliarias y constructoras a la baja.
En un mercado bajista, jugando al alza, también se puede ganar pasta, pero ya no es tan fácil, porque la tendencia natural es caer, y lo normal es que, sino aprovechas bien los dientes de sierra que va generando el mercado, pierdas dinero.
Tú pareces haber aprendido algo en el tiempo que llevas en el mercado, y aún así te puedo decir que suerte si finalmente tomamos la senda bajista, pero lo normal es que la gente aprenda más despacio. Ten en cuenta que la inmensa mayoría de la gente que está metida en el mercado (incluyendo a gestores de fondos) no son capaces de sacar beneficios de forma consistente, asi que tan fácil no es, y evidentemente mucho menos para un novato que no conozca nada los mercados.
¿Invertir y especular?, de lo que tú estás hablando es realmente de especular en ambos casos, ya que por el motivo que sea, esperas obtener un beneficio basado en el aumento del precio. La inversión real se da con un marco temporal a largo plazo (años) y la mirada puesta fundamentalmente en los dividendos como fuente de beneficio, aunque lógicamente también esperemos un aumento de valor de nuestras acciones a lo largo de ese periodo.
El mercado de warrants es mucho más peligroso que el mercado normal dada su altísima volatilidad y su limitación temporal. Si te digo que la entrada de un novato total a la bolsa en un periodo malo es un error, la entrada en ese caso al mercado de warrants es jugar a la ruleta rusa con tu capital.
Si se puede jugar a la baja con acciones, se puede hacer poniéndose corto, lo que pasa es que en nuestro mercado ese tipo de prácticas están subdesarrolladas y apenas existen posibilidades porque ya depende de las agencias. Creo recordar que Bankinter ha abierto un servicio para ponerse en corto con los valores del IBEX con una duración máxima de 3 meses, pero hay poco más en nuestro mercado. Sin embargo en el mercado americano es algo muy habitual, de hecho, se cuenta que la mayor fortuna de la bolsa la hizo Jesse Livermore poniéndose corto en el crack del 29, 100 millones de dolares de la época.
Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Malthus (8 Ago 2006)

*No olvidemos los sellos*

Los sellos, igual que la vivienda, se revalorizan como mínimo un 10% anual y son una inversión muy segura.


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Ago 2006)

alvarolg dijo:


> Yo soy cliente de ING y muy satisfecho. Cada ingreso me lo ponen al 7% durante un mes, y luego al 2'45%. Tienen depósitos a 12 y 24 meses que dan un 3'25%.
> 
> Sé que hoy por hoy hay productos mejores, pero mi experiencia con ellos (1 año) es muy buena.





Corroboro lo dicho, más de 1 año con ellos y todo ventajas.
0% comisiones y te suman los intereses puntualmente al mes.


----------



## ellison (8 Ago 2006)

Mulder dijo:


> No es un suicidio, está claro que hay que saber algo pero tampoco tanto. El año pasado mi nivel de conocimientos de bolsa podría decirse que era ligeramente más elevado que la media de los que estamos en este foro, sin embargo vi una oportunidad en algunas acciones de empresas informáticas de USA (con subidas el año anterior del ~100%) y me decidí a invertir una pequeña cantidad.
> - Invertir en algo que conozcas lo más de 1a mano posible, yo soy informático y me dediqué a invertir en ese tipo de empresas.



Hola, Mulder.

Bienvenido al foro.

Por curiosidad, ¿en qué empresas metiste la pasta?

saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2006)

*invertir en bolsa*

En Google, Apple y Red Hat.

Aqui tienes los gráficos a 1 año de cada una de ellas:

Apple 
Google 
Red Hat 

No recomiendo entrar en estas empresas ahora por varias razones:

- Apple, esta metida de lleno en un escandalo financiero.
- Google, no la he mirado ultimamente, aunque se esta moviendo y sigue haciendo anuncios.
- Red Hat, está algo lateral.
- El Nasdaq, que es el indice donde cotizan estos valores, está cayendo bastante aunque dentro hay algún valor interesante para el corto plazo.


----------



## cibex (8 Ago 2006)

creo que la gente no deberia contratar un deposito a largo plazo (que es lo que quieren los bancos) porque el euribor esta subiendo y dentro de poco esos depositos seran mas rentables, creo que los bancos nos ponen la guinda delante de los morros ahora porque luego los bancos se comeran todo el pastel al haber contratado un deposito a largo plazo donde no podemos sacar el dinero.


----------



## burbujita_linda (9 Ago 2006)

Opino lo mismo que tu cibox, por eso voy a esperar hasta Septiempre. 

Seguro que en esas fechas hay "guerra" de depositos entre los bancos


----------



## TAKA (9 Ago 2006)

Y si la burbuja estalla y empiezan a caer inmobiliarias y constructoras, los inversores qué harán:

¿Salir también del resto de valores de la bolsa, con lo que caerá más?
¿Deshacer posiciones en el ladrillo y rehacerlas en eléctricas, aseguradoras, medios de comunicación, etc., con lo que lo que baja por un lado sube por otro?
¿Comprarse una vivienda, que es algo que nunca baja?


----------



## Xin (10 Ago 2006)

Mulder dijo:


> En Google, Apple y Red Hat.
> 
> Aqui tienes los gráficos a 1 año de cada una de ellas:
> 
> ...



Me lo temia que seria Apple. Hace dos años i medio me compre un ordenador apple i me estuve informando i tenia muy buena pinta la empresita. Incluso recomendé a companyeros que si querian meter algo en bolsa se miraran esa opcion.

Si hubiera invertido entonces ahora mir beneficio hubiera sido de un 300%. Però ahora és muy facil decir-lo, hace unos meses perdieron el 25%. Así que que inviertan los que entienden de ello.


----------



## burbujita_linda (10 Ago 2006)

He hablado con uno de los asesores de Openbank. Me ha comentado que los depositos a 6 y 12 meses son operativos hasta es 29 de Septiembre, y se rumorea que después ofrecerán mejores rendimientos, acordes con las subidas de tipos. Me ha recomendado contartar el de 6 meses al 3,5 y esperar a ver que pasa.

Ha llegado el momento de los ahorradores  

Por cierto, una duda que tengo: el fondo de garantia es de 20000€ pero, ¿y si tienes más de esa cantidad repartida en dos entidades financieras?

Un saludo.


----------



## joseba (11 Ago 2006)

GaBrI dijo:


> Es un suicidio. El año pasado estábamos en plena tendencia alcista, como dijo Jose Luis Cava en una conferencia que dio en Bolsalia, se podía invertir por el color de las acciones. Así es relativamente fácil invertir, pero ahora el panorama está cambiando.
> Las directrices alcistas que traíamos desde hace 3 años se han roto. Actualmente estamos en un periodo de incertidumbre y lateralidad, y, aunque mucha gente espera que la bolsa ataque máximos (y ésto sea posible), lo más probable es que cuando ésto se estabilice se tome la senda bajista para una buena temporada, y más teniendo en cuenta la presión que, casi seguro, van a ejercer inmobiliarias y constructoras a la baja.
> En un mercado bajista, jugando al alza, también se puede ganar pasta, pero ya no es tan fácil, porque la tendencia natural es caer, y lo normal es que, sino aprovechas bien los dientes de sierra que va generando el mercado, pierdas dinero.
> Tú pareces haber aprendido algo en el tiempo que llevas en el mercado, y aún así te puedo decir que suerte si finalmente tomamos la senda bajista, pero lo normal es que la gente aprenda más despacio. Ten en cuenta que la inmensa mayoría de la gente que está metida en el mercado (incluyendo a gestores de fondos) no son capaces de sacar beneficios de forma consistente, asi que tan fácil no es, y evidentemente mucho menos para un novato que no conozca nada los mercados.
> ...



Yo he hablado de invertir, no de especular. Invertir no tiene tendencias alcistas ni bajistas, buscas empresas con un modelo de negocio solido y con alta rentabilidad por dividendo. Historicamente supone un beneficio de el 10% anual (dividendo+revalorizacion), bien es cierto que pueden existir años en que tengamos perdidas, incluso con una cartera suficientemente diversificada. 

Yo no he hablado de warrants ni de ponerse corto, pero ya que has sacado el tema los warrants son directamente una estafa, y en en la bolsa de toda la puta vida se pone uno corto vendiendose en futuros sobre el ibex, y desde que estan los futuros sobre acciones ponerse corto sobre por ejemplo telefonica es de lo mas normal.

Sobre si he aprendido algo el tiempo que llevo en los mercados, yo llevo años (muchos) en bolsa, y he visto bajadas y subidas y bajadas, y vuelta subidas. Vi los maximos del ibex, de telefonica y de terra, vi el hundimiento total del 11s. Sobre cava, le conoci hace muchos años, poco antes de que se hiciera famosete en el mundillo gracias a sus apariciones en expansion tv, y un hombre que se ha hecho de oro vendiendo libros, no en bolsa, no creo que pueda decir mucho sobre inversion. Ademas, algunos no creemos en tendencias alcista ni en las ondas de elliot, que son la astronomia de la bolsa. Ni en figuras hch ni en soportes ni en canales alcistas. Asi que eso de que va a entrar en periodo bajista quiero verlo yo.


----------



## gsj2 (11 Ago 2006)

Yo no entiendo nada de bolsa pero desde siempre he sido socio de la OCU. Una de las revistas que me llega es la de dinero y derechos. En ella hay una cartera diversificada en la que los socios pueden invertir y ellos se encargan de ir cambiando las acciones a diferentes empresas. Siempre me he fijado en la evolución durante estos años y en general siempre ha sido buena. Últimamente estaba pensando en meter parte de los ahorros aquí. ¿Alguien de vosotros conoce esta cartera?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## crashya (11 Ago 2006)

*bolsa*

En la practica la cuenta naranja ING direct da una rentabilidad muy pequena, lo que gane fue ridiculo. 
Ahora que se nos ha pasado el boom inmobiliario y no lo cojeremos nunca, lo mas practico es la bolsa. 
Como dicen los grandes expertos como Warren Buffet, si no eres un experto top del top, invierte a largo plazo diversificado, sin mover nada y de quien cobre pocas comisiones, como ING broker mismo. Evitar las altas comisiones es muy importantes, te pueden destruir. 
O con fondos baratos que los financieros no te quiten gran parte, o sea, pasar totalmente de fondos de fondos, que tienen comisiones dobles escondidas, o fondos que te cobran un 2-3% anual de comision, la banca es muy ineficiente y cara en espana. 
Los mas baratos son los fondos de indices, por ejemplo de Ibex 35 of de Ibex todo, idealmente como maximo el 1% de comision. O el indice Eurostock 50, pero sobre todo, cuidado con las altas comisiones, lee toda la letra pequena!!! 
Con suerte la banca ser ira haciendo mas eficiente y cobrara menos comisiones. 
Espera obtener un 8-10% de media perfectamente. Si tienes 30.000 euros, al anio de media espera 2500 euros, no esta mal, no?. Pero DE MEDIA, habra anios peores o mejores, y no te agobies si lo ves bajar, nunca tienen tendran tanto riesgo a largo plazo como los pisos en espana hoy. 
Lo que lo jode todo son los impuestos que graban, deberia hacer algun tipo de desgrabacion por inversion como lo que hacen los de las hipoteca, pues no estamos invirtiendo en nuestro futuro?, en Reino Unido lo hay, no pagas impuestos si inviertes menos de 10000 euros a anio en bolsa, que chollo. 
Y nada, si aun necesitamos una casa, a esperar a que caigan los precios de o tener mejor trabajo.


----------



## cibex (11 Ago 2006)

gsj2 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo nada de bolsa pero desde siempre he sido socio de la OCU. Una de las revistas que me llega es la de dinero y derechos. En ella hay una cartera diversificada en la que los socios pueden invertir y ellos se encargan de ir cambiando las acciones a diferentes empresas. Siempre me he fijado en la evolución durante estos años y en general siempre ha sido buena. Últimamente estaba pensando en meter parte de los ahorros aquí. ¿Alguien de vosotros conoce esta cartera?
> 
> Muchas Gracias



lo unico que te puedo decir es que yo llevo invirtiendo en bolsa durante casi tres años y he pillado toda la subida de los ultimos 2 años, actualmente estoy fuera de la bolsa, porque considero que empieza a estar bastante alta y hay mas posibilidades de perder que de ganar. 
desde que comenze a invertir en bolsa solo he ganado ganado y ganado y no porque yo supiera de bolsa sino porque el ibex no ha hecho mas que subir hasta un mono hubiera ganado, no me considero ningun experto en bolsa, he invertido en varios valores y todos subiendo, esta situacion cegaria a cualquiera y seguiria invirtiendo pero yo he dicho basta.


----------



## crashya (11 Ago 2006)

*Ponerse corto*

De toda la vida uno se pone corto prestando la accion de su broker y vendiendola en el mercado, y luego volviendola a comprar y devolviendosela al broker cuando dice el contrato, valla el listo de bolsa que dice que se hace con futuros. 
Ponerse en corto es carisimo y muy arriesgado, no merece la pena. 

Las opciones sobre acciones y futuros estan disenadas para cubrirse de riesgos y son muy usadas por fondos de pensiones, etc. LAS OPCIONES ESTAN DISENADAS PARA PERDER, pero cubrir riesgos de perdidas inmensas. 

Hay una minoria que las usa las opciones especular pero normalmente son top hedge funds especializados, es muy dificil vivir de esto. Un ciudadano normal no deberia entrar en esta loteria, es mas divertido ir al casino. 

Hay gente que usa futuros para especular pues hacen sendas "trends" donde se puede hacer una estrategia de seguimiento de la senda. Aun asi es solo para hedge funds especializados que hacen trading sistematico, y para el trading propietario de bancos de inversion, etc. Por eso los futuros estan a veces dominados por especuladores, hacen cosas irracionales. 
Los Bonos convertibles tienen muchos espacios para especular y son los mas complicados, en cada emision entran las gestoras especializadas. 

PARA EL RESTO DE LOS MORTALES nos quedan las acciones, o nos encanta la investigacion de acciones y quizas acertemos en ocasiones, o nos queda inversion a largo plazo, mas de 10 anios, bien diversificada y esperar a que la economia valla bien.


----------



## crashya (11 Ago 2006)

gsj2 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo nada de bolsa pero desde siempre he sido socio de la OCU. Una de las revistas que me llega es la de dinero y derechos. En ella hay una cartera diversificada en la que los socios pueden invertir y ellos se encargan de ir cambiando las acciones a diferentes empresas. Siempre me he fijado en la evolución durante estos años y en general siempre ha sido buena. Últimamente estaba pensando en meter parte de los ahorros aquí. ¿Alguien de vosotros conoce esta cartera?
> 
> Muchas Gracias



Mira con lupa las comisiones, y parte de que nadie sabe mucho de bolsa, mira las rentabilidades y probablemente te daras cuenta de que con los anios no dan mas rentabilidad indice Ibex, si es bolsa espanola la que mueven. Quizas sera mejor invertir en el indice Ibex directamente. Esta demonstrado que la gran mayoria de los fondos a largo plazo dan menos rentabilidad que los indices, por las comisiones que van descontando. 
Lo que te puede anadir valor es si estos diversifican con acciones internaciones. Pero Cuidado! si es un fondo de fondos, eso ya es el negocio del caradura. Tienen dobles comisiones escondidas que no suelen merecer la pena. 
Y recuerda "cuando hace viento, hasta los pavos vuelan", no es suficiente que parezca que han dado buena rentabilidad si el anio pasado el Ibex35 subio un +20%.


----------



## GaBrI (11 Ago 2006)

joseba dijo:


> Yo no he hablado de ...



El mensaje mío que has citado, respondía a Mulder, no a ti.



joseba dijo:


> Yo he hablado de invertir, no de especular. Invertir no tiene tendencias alcistas ni bajistas, buscas empresas con un modelo de negocio solido y con alta rentabilidad por dividendo. Historicamente supone un beneficio de el 10% anual (dividendo+revalorizacion), bien es cierto que pueden existir años en que tengamos perdidas, incluso con una cartera suficientemente diversificada.



Efectivamente eso es invertir y no especular, tal como he dicho antes, pero sigo diciendo que un novato total no sabe qué empresa es sólida y lo va a seguir siendo, no sabe valorar las expectativas de esa empresa ni de su sector, ni sabe analizar el momento de mercado.



joseba dijo:


> Yo no he hablado de warrants ni de ponerse corto, pero ya que has sacado el tema los warrants son directamente una estafa, y en en la bolsa de toda la puta vida se pone uno corto vendiendose en futuros sobre el ibex, y desde que estan los futuros sobre acciones ponerse corto sobre por ejemplo telefonica es de lo mas normal.



Como te he dicho antes, tú no, lo ha comentado Mulder. Lo de que los Warrants son una estafa, pues es relativo. Si bien es cierto que es un producto creado y distribuido por la banca, y a fin de cuentas el diseño funciona a favor de la banca, se puede ganar dinero con los warrants, otra cosa es que por sus carácterísticas, sea más difícil hacerlo, y si en el mercado normal de acciones la mayor parte de la gente no puede ganar de forma consistente, en el mercado de warrants mucho menos.
Sobre ponerse en corto, tú mismo lo has dicho, te pones en corto con futuros, no con los propios valores, por lo que coincide con lo que he dicho yo de que en España ese tipo de operaciones con valores está subdesarrollada y los medios son usar otros productos como warrants o, como has dicho tú, futuros.



joseba dijo:


> Sobre si he aprendido algo el tiempo que llevo en los mercados, yo llevo años (muchos) en bolsa, y he visto bajadas y subidas y bajadas, y vuelta subidas. Vi los maximos del ibex, de telefonica y de terra, vi el hundimiento total del 11s. Sobre cava, le conoci hace muchos años, poco antes de que se hiciera famosete en el mundillo gracias a sus apariciones en expansion tv, y un hombre que se ha hecho de oro vendiendo libros, no en bolsa, no creo que pueda decir mucho sobre inversion. Ademas, algunos no creemos en tendencias alcista ni en las ondas de elliot, que son la astronomia de la bolsa. Ni en figuras hch ni en soportes ni en canales alcistas. Asi que eso de que va a entrar en periodo bajista quiero verlo yo.



¿Qué son muchos años en la bolsa?, sé de gente que lleva más de 20 años metiendo pasta en el mercado y no consigue sacar nada en claro, unas veces ganan, otras pierden y en el computo general pierden más de lo que ganan. Por contra también sé de gente que lleva menos de 5 años en los mercados y ya han conseguido empezar a sacar ganancias de forma más o menos consistente. El tiempo cuenta, pero desde luego no es lo único, y no és fácil definir cuantos son "muchos años en la bolsa".
De Cava he hablado porque me acordé de aquel comentario que hizo en Bolsalia, si bien estamos de acuerdo en que, su éxito está en sus libros y en los cursos que imparte regularmente, y no en su triunfo bursátil precisamente.
Las ondas de Elliot son bastante más difíciles de ver, pero cógete un gráfico del IBEX, y mira cómo el mercado sube a finales de los 90 con la subida de las tecnológicas, mira después como cae a principios de la primera década de 2000, y mira después como en 2003 vuelve a comenzar la subida que nos lleva hasta nuestros días ¿no son tendencias suficientemente claras?. Las tendencias son parte de la psicología humana, se dan en muchísimos aspectos de la vida, y por supuesto se dan en el mercado, ya sea de valores, divisas, materias primas, etc ... El que se puedan seguir o no con relativa facilidad ya depende de cada uno.
El 11S fue un acontecimiento ajeno a la bolsa que creó un desplome artificial. Poco después de dicho desplome el mercado se recuperó y a continuar. Significativo es ver como, como en la vida propia, todo genera tolerancia. El 11S causó un desplome bursátil. El 11M causó una caida de una cierta importancia. El 7J causó algunas caidas. Y finalmente el atentado frustrado en los aviones de ayer apenas hizo cosquillas. El ser humano a fin de cuentas se acostumbra a todo.


----------



## ellison (11 Ago 2006)

GaBrI dijo:


> Sobre ponerse en corto, tú mismo lo has dicho, te pones en corto con futuros, no con los propios valores, por lo que coincide con lo que he dicho yo de que en España ese tipo de operaciones con valores está subdesarrollada y los medios son usar otros productos como warrants o, como has dicho tú, futuros.



Sólo una puntualización. Ponerse corto es adoptar una posición neta de vendido en algún activo.

Intuitivamente: es lo contrario de tener comprado algo.

En España, por ejemplo, te puedes poner corto en acciones de TEF, corto en futuros de TEF, largo en PUTs de TEF o corto en CALLs de TEF. Todas estas operaciones puedes hacerlas a día de hoy en España, con diversos brokers.

De estas cuatro maneras un especulador se beneficiaría de una caída de la cotización de TEF.

Saludos


----------



## ellison (11 Ago 2006)

Por cierto, mi recomendación para quien quiera invertir en renta variable pero no quiera complicaciones.

- Te esperas con tu dinerito en ING y similares hasta que veas en el telediario de tve o en el de matías prats que la bolsa ha sufrido muchos varapalos y que está hecha un desastre desde hace algún tiempo.

- En ese momento, te compras un fondo que replique un índice (el IBEX, el DAX o el SP500, por ejemplo).

- Te olvidas de la bolsa y lo vuelves a mirar en 5 ó 10 años.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2006)

*situacion del mercado*

Hola a todos!

El momento actual de la bolsa lo definiría asi:

- La tendencia alcista que lleva desde el 2003 en marcha en todas las bolsas mundiales (directriz de largo plazo) aun no ha sido rota, es decir, seguimos en tendencia alcista a largo plazo.
- El Nasdaq que es el índice que más se adelanta a los demás tampoco la ha perdido.
- Las tendencias a corto y medio plazo están laterales y probablemente sigan asi hasta finales de agosto o principios de septiembre, aunque también podría haber alguna sorpresa.

Por otro lado quisiera romper algunas ideas preconcebidas sobre bolsa:

- Si eres un inversor normalito tirando a parco se recomienda el largo plazo por varias razones: 1) Las altas comisiones 2) Para el intradía se necesita un programa de trading en tiempo real con ticks minuto a minuto y esto cuesta mucho dinero (aunque si eres un 'crack' seguro que te sale rentable).
- Si eres un especulador a corto plazo necesitas, aparte de gráficos en tiempo real, quitarte las comisiones tan altas que cobran los brokers en acciones, aun asi hay varios traders que juegan al swing tranding o al medio plazo (más abajo explico más sobre plazos) y ganan incluso con esas comisiones, aunque no mucho, pero claro, la estrategia es más agresiva, compran muchas veces y venden muchas veces, además de destinar un capital que permite que una comisión pueda ser superada sin mucha dificultad.

Los tipos de operativa en bolsa según el plazo:
- Intradia: Compras y vendes el mismo dia.
- Swing trading y corto plazo: Hacer swing trading es operar comprando, por ejemplo, al final de un dia y vendiendo al final del dia siguiente aprovechando los gaps de apertura, el corto plazo son aquellas operaciones que se realizan entre 2 dias y una semana.
- Medio plazo: operar entre una semana y un mes o dos como mucho.
- Largo plazo: operar entre 3 y 6 meses.
- Larguisimo plazo: Mas de 6 meses.

No confundir este tipo de plazos con los que rigen el mercado inmobiliario.

La gente que opera en el intradia suele ganar alrededor de un 1-2% diario, las comisiones se les comen y por eso operan con mucho capital o directamente en futuros.

Los demas tipos de operativa pueden tener plusvalías más altas, pero al ser mayor el tiempo hay que 'tragarse' los altibajos del mercado y hasta el tipo de análisis de los valores con los que se trabaja es muy distinto.

Los futuros son muy usados por especuladores profesionales por varias razones, pero las principales son que tienen comisiones bajas (bajiiiisimas comparadas con las acciones), operas tanto al alza como a la baja y lo mejor de todo, te permiten operar poniendo entre un 5% y un 20% del capital real con el que vas a operar, esto quiere decir: no hay que poner tanto dinero sobre la mesa.

Por lo tanto permiten ganar muchísimo y a la vez perder muchísimo, moviendo muy poco dinero, por otra parte comprar un futuro del IBEX35 es como entrar en un fondo que tenga una cesta de acciones de este indice, realmente es como si compras un trocito de cada valor, aunque con una fecha de vencimiento que tu mismo puedes elegir.

Sobre opciones y warrants decir que se puede ganar mucho más pero la apuesta es más arriesgada y la variable tiempo, según como estemos en el mercado puede ir en nuestra contra y comerse todo lo que hemos invertido.

Por último también es muy importante decir que se puede saber mucho sobre bolsa, haber participado en muchas simulaciones y haber leido mucho sobre el tema, pero hasta el momento en que entras en el mercado no sabes realmente sobre la característica más importante de la bolsa, saber controlar los nervios, la psicología y actuar con mucha disciplina, en ese momento es donde se demuestra quien sirve para esto y quien no.


----------



## Deadzoner (11 Ago 2006)

*Y poner una chincheta, calopez*

No esta nada mal la recopilación y se puede ir actualizando...


----------



## Deadzoner (12 Ago 2006)

Insisto en la chincheta para este hilo.
Por otra parte...
¿Que pensais de las ofertas de brokeraje gratuito que se están viendo últimamente?


----------



## Deadzoner (12 Ago 2006)

Mulder dijo:


> Por otro lado quisiera romper algunas ideas preconcebidas sobre bolsa:
> 
> - Si eres un inversor normalito tirando a parco se recomienda el largo plazo por varias razones: 1) Las altas comisiones 2) Para el intradía se necesita un programa de trading en tiempo real con ticks minuto a minuto y esto cuesta mucho dinero (aunque si eres un 'crack' seguro que te sale rentable).
> - Si eres un especulador a corto plazo necesitas, aparte de gráficos en tiempo real, quitarte las comisiones tan altas que cobran los brokers en acciones, aun asi hay varios traders que juegan al swing tranding o al medio plazo (más abajo explico más sobre plazos) y ganan incluso con esas comisiones, aunque no mucho, pero claro, la estrategia es más agresiva, compran muchas veces y venden muchas veces, además de destinar un capital que permite que una comisión pueda ser superada sin mucha dificultad.
> ...



Y lo has conseguido, por lo menos conmigo.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fleximux (12 Ago 2006)

Buenas a todos.

Hace tiempo me comentaron como idea un fondo de inversion basado en tematica energetica (petroleo mas q nada vamos). Q opinais de este tipo de fondos de inverison antes la supuesta crisis energetica q se nos avecina. 
Q rentabilidades estan dando?
Se correria mucho riesgo? 
Q entidades permiten contratar fondos de inversion de este tipo. ?
Actualmente estoy con ing y leyendo por encima este post veo q no me estan dando nada del otro mundo. Eso si, al menos no me cobran las comisiones de Caja Madrid.

Salu2.


----------



## Fleximux (13 Ago 2006)

*JPMorgan aconseja invertir en materias primas para protegerse de la inflación*

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/m...rse/inflacion/cdspor/20060812cdscdimer_3/Tes/

Bloomberg / LONDRES (12-08-2006)


Invertir en materias primas es la mejor protección contra la inflación durante un periodo de 12 meses, aunque serán el sector de energía y de metales los que ofrecerán los mayores rendimientos, según afirma JPMorgan en uno de sus últimos informes.

Cuando la inflación estadounidense se acelera más de lo anticipado los rendimientos producidos por las materias primas son de un promedio de 33%, frente al 11% de los inmuebles y el 9% de las monedas de países productores de dichas materias primas, dijo John Normand, analista de la firma.

'La preocupación por la inflación se quedará con nosotros en los próximos 6 a 12 meses, y los inversores deben protegerse. Varios tipos de activos suben con la inflación, pero las materias primas ofrecen las rentabilidades más elevadas y consistentes cuando la inflación sorprende', añadió.

La inflación mundial está acelerándose al tiempo que el petróleo y otros productos energéticos cotizan cerca de niveles récord, alentando al mercado a buscar opciones que conservan su valor aunque los precios suban. Quince bancos centrales han incrementado los tipos de interés en julio para detener el repunte de la inflación, entre ellos, el BCE.


He estado mirando y parece q uno-e tiene fondos de este tipo. Q tal entidad es? Algun cliente de uno-e para dar su opinion?


----------



## Mojarra (17 Ago 2006)

Me estoy pensando invertir algún dinerillo, como soy novato en esto me pierdo en algunas cosillas, pero viendo que hay gente del foro que tiene cultura financiera pues le echo un poco de cara a ver si me podéis resolver las dudas:

1º) Quiero abrir un depósito a 6 meses referenciado al Euribor.
Este no es complicado, yo meto la pasta y me reintegran los intereses en mi cuenta.
El depósito se renueva automáticamente a su vencimiento.
Y si quiero sacar la pasta, en lugar de pagarme los intereses pactados, me pagarían sólo un 1%.
Retenciones del 15% etc.
¿Así es no?

2º) Fondo de Inversión OPENBANK IBEX 35
Compro y según suban-bajen las acciones así gano-pierdo la pasta.
Aunque me pierdo en lo de las condiciones económicas:




> • Aportación Mínima: 100 Euros
> • Comisión Anual de Gestión: 0,99%
> • Comisión Anual de Depósito: 0,1%
> • Comisión de Suscripción: Exento
> • Comisión de Reembolso: Exento



Pongamos que invierto 100 Euros.
¿Qué comisión anual de gestión me cobraría?
¿Qué comisión anual de depósito me cobrarían?
Supongo que al estar exento de comisión de suscripción y reembolso quiere decir que no tendría que pagar pasta ni para abrir el fondo ni para cancelarlo ¿no?
Imagino que aquí también me retendrán el 15% de IRPF ¿no?

Pues nada chicos, gracias anticipadas.

Saludos.


----------



## carolina (17 Ago 2006)

Tengo algunos millones (ptas) en una cuenta de La Caixa y me dan 1% anual, se que tengo que mirarme algún producto más rentable para mis ahorros pero sólo pensar en mirarme productos bancarios me aburro porque no entiendo nada. Sabeis algún producto de esta entidad que me sea rentable? Miraré lo de Openbank...


----------



## Pre-economist (17 Ago 2006)

carolina dijo:


> Tengo algunos millones (ptas) en una cuenta de La Caixa y me dan 1% anual, se que tengo que mirarme algún producto más rentable para mis ahorros pero sólo pensar en mirarme productos bancarios me aburro porque no entiendo nada. Sabeis algún producto de esta entidad que me sea rentable? Miraré lo de Openbank...



Para los que no quieren liarse con la Bolsa, sean bastante (o muy) conservadores y teniendo en cuenta que el euribor va a subir, tenéís las imposiciones a plazo que pueden ser a 1 mes, 3 meses, 6 meses o 1 año (o más). No se a cuanto estará en la Caixa pero en algunas entidades a 3 meses está a 3% TAE o más. Así que mi consejo es suscribir a 3 meses e ir renovando junto con la subida del Euribor que hace que los bancos suban el TAE de la imposición.

Algunos foreros me alegaran que se pierden los ahorros porque no ganamos al IPC (4%), pero siempre es mejor que el 1% que te dan en la cuenta corriente. La alternativa ganar más que el IPC es la bolsa (o la vivienda  ), pero a mayor rentabilidad más riesgo. 

Si no se necesita a corto plazo dicho dinero, una opción buena son los Fondos de Inversión, pero según tengo entendido, a subidas de interés bajadas en la bolsa. Además hay que saber escoger la más "correcta" a las necesidades de cada una.

Si lees el hilo ya se han comentado las opciones que existen.

Salu2


----------



## Tone (17 Ago 2006)

*Alguien me sabría decir*

Si se tiene una cuenta corriente en Francia, 
sabeis donde se pagan los impuestos?

Aquí, allí, en ambos dos?

si tenéis alguna información más o recomendaciones sobre este tema,
también me vendría bien

gracias


----------



## cibex (18 Ago 2006)

lo del deposito al 4% a un año de openbank me hace pensar mucho. 
como es posible que un banco de una rentabilidad a un año por encima del euribor???, el banco perderia dinero y ya sabemos que los bancos nunca pierden.
pues creo que la solucion a este dilema es que los de openbank piensan que en un año el euribor llegara a superar ampliamente el 4%, para que el banco no pierda dinero el euribor dentro de un año tendria que estar sobre 4,6%


----------



## manuelmg50 (18 Ago 2006)

*inversion!*

yo estoy invirtiendo en citibank ya que el primer mes como al igual que la mayoria de los bancos online me dan un 10% el primes mes ( T.A.E) por supuesto y el resto a un 2,45 % lo puedes rescatar en cualquier momento y no cobran comisiones. ademas por tener la nomina alli me han regalado una i-pod nano de 2gb gratis, y no me cobran comisiones de ningun tipo.


----------



## vitalin (21 Ago 2006)

*citi*

Pues yo queria abrir una cuenta en citi, en un deposito al 10% el primer mes y luego 2,45, pero llamé y me informaron que si cobraban comisiones por ejemplo, cobrarían 1 euro por cada traslado de cuenta que pidiera telefónicamente y algo menos al hacerlo por internet, además de un tanto porciento por otros trámites... no se si tu cuenta sea diferente... me cuentas por favor.


----------



## manuelmg50 (21 Ago 2006)

es la unica comision que te cobran 1 € si haces la transferencia, no tienen intereses de mto de cuenta, ni por tarjetas eso si tienes que domiciliar la nomina .


----------



## burbujita_linda (21 Ago 2006)

¿Me podéis decir en qué entidad se pueden contratar depósitos referenciados al Euribor?

Gracias.


----------



## alvarolg (21 Ago 2006)

Uno-e tiene un depósito que creo que se referencia con el Euribor a 3 meses...


----------



## maroga (21 Ago 2006)

Mi sugerencia:
http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=18158


----------



## Jaime79 (24 Ago 2006)

*Deposito en dolares*

Hola,

Os queria preguntar a ver que pensais...

Aprovechando los tipos de interes elevados en america los depositos en dolares dan una rentabilidad superior (entorno al 5%). Un ejemplo es el de oficina directa que dan dicha rentabilidad semanal con unas comisiones de cambio euro-dolar dolar-euro del 0.25%. Lo bueno es que al ser semanal puedes salir o entrar cuando quieras, y el 5% de rentabilidad es mas que aceptable (pese a las comisiones de cambio).

La cuestion es que en parte ese atractivo tiene el problema de la debilidad del dolar.... Es un buen momento para comprar dolares??? Esa es la pregunta del millon.... 

No quiero realizar una gran inversion en este deposito asi que los puedo dejar tiempo alli hasta que bajen por debajo del cambio actual pero eso creo que dadas las cuyunturas economicas creo que puede tardar mucho tiempo puesto que todo indica que el dolar aun se va a debilitar mas...

Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias

Jaime


----------



## Pre-economist (24 Ago 2006)

cibex dijo:


> lo del deposito al 4% a un año de openbank me hace pensar mucho.
> como es posible que un banco de una rentabilidad a un año por encima del euribor???, el banco perderia dinero y ya sabemos que los bancos nunca pierden.
> pues creo que la solucion a este dilema es que los de openbank piensan que en un año el euribor llegara a superar ampliamente el 4%, para que el banco no pierda dinero el euribor dentro de un año tendria que estar sobre 4,6%



O puede que también el banco necesite de liquidez que no puede conseguir de otra parte !!! ..


----------



## vitalin (25 Ago 2006)

*ojo al artículo!!*

*Depósitos y fondos reabren la batalla por el ahorro:*

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/D...atalla/ahorro/cdspor/20060819cdscdicnd_1/Tes/

Este artículo va un poco en línea con la posición de ellison..?, bueno, no habla de las altas comisiones ni como sangran a los inversores, pero en resumen, dice que la modificación de la fiscalidad de estos fondos, y la no tan "buena" rentabilidad, sumada a las comisiones, los puede dejar en desventaja ante los depósitos, con mayor liquidez y buena rentabilidad ante la reciente subida de tipos, leed el artículo y me contais vuestras impresiones, aqui abajo os adjunto algunos tips: 

..."La subida de los tipos de interés, la desaforada competencia que se ha desatado entre entidades financieras por captar dinero aprovechando los incrementos de los tipos y el cambio fiscal a la vista, en el que se suprimen las desigualdades en el tratamiento tributario de los diferentes instrumentos de ahorro, han abierto un nuevo horizonte para los inversores.

Los fondos de inversión, hasta ahora favorecidos por un trato fiscal comparativamente más interesante y en ocasiones por rentabilidades mejores, van a tener que luchar a brazo partido para mantenerse como opción preferida por los partícipes." ...

Tambien habla sobre las cuentas tipo ING, segun el artículo no es tan mala idea...  Aunque estoy de acuerdo que cualquier inversión debería por lo menos rentar el 4% para mantener el poder adquisitivo, como anotaba uno de los foreros; creo que en breve y ya lo estamos viendo algunas cuentas ya han comenzado a incrementar los intereses a depósitos...  

..."Enrique Borrajeros, socio director de Abante Asesores, una de las gestoras de fondos de inversión de tipo independiente que existen en el mercado, ha hecho algunos cálculos comparativos. Tomando como referencia el Depósito Naranja de ING que ofrece un 7% el primer mes, su rentabilidad anual para un inversor que luego se quede en la Cuenta Naranja al 2,45%, se sitúa en el 2,79%. Por lo tanto, un inversor que tenga un fondo de inversión con rentabilidad anual inferior al 2,79% podría optar por buscarse mejor alternativa para su ahorro apostando por una cuenta de alta rentabilidad de las que existen en el mercado.

La oferta de ING es una de las más competitivas, pero no es la única, ya que entidades de banca online y últimamente bancos y cajas con fuerte presencia en el mercado minorista y de particulares han lanzado al mercado ofertas de depósitos de alta rentabilidad que compiten ventajosamente con los fondos de inversión de perfil defensivo." ..


Estad atentos a cualquier noticia interesante y por favor no dejemos morir este tema...


----------



## MARIAX (26 Ago 2006)

*Y respecto al ahorro para la jubilación........*

Hola, ya sé que mi pregunta se sale un poco del hilo pero como veo que hay mucha gente con conocimientos financieros me atrevo a formularla :o 

¿Pensáis que es rentable hacerse un plan de pensiones a los 30's? Yo llevo meses pensándolo y por circunstancias personales pensaba que era mi mejopr opción para cuando deje de ser trabajadora activa porque lo de la pensión de la seguridad Social lo tengo crudo (trabajo a tiempo parcial); así ya iba ahorrando algo para el futuro.Sin embargo acabo de ver por otros foros recomendaciones de que no son interesantes a tan largo plazo y que hay otros productos más rentables y con mejor liquidez.  
¿Alguien me puede orientar un poco? Es que me he quedado bastante extrañada, y yo del tema de bolsa y tal ni idea; vamos, de momento prefiero algo más o menos seguro.


----------



## metamax (27 Ago 2006)

MARIAX dijo:


> Hola, ya sé que mi pregunta se sale un poco del hilo pero como veo que hay mucha gente con conocimientos financieros me atrevo a formularla :o
> 
> ¿Pensáis que es rentable hacerse un plan de pensiones a los 30's? Yo llevo meses pensándolo y por circunstancias personales pensaba que era mi mejopr opción para cuando deje de ser trabajadora activa porque lo de la pensión de la seguridad Social lo tengo crudo (trabajo a tiempo parcial); así ya iba ahorrando algo para el futuro.Sin embargo acabo de ver por otros foros recomendaciones de que no son interesantes a tan largo plazo y que hay otros productos más rentables y con mejor liquidez.
> ¿Alguien me puede orientar un poco? Es que me he quedado bastante extrañada, y yo del tema de bolsa y tal ni idea; vamos, de momento prefiero algo más o menos seguro.



No hay nada mas maravilloso que el interes compuesto, cuanto antes empieces con un plan de pensiones mejor, claro esta bien seleccionado.
Para un plazo tan largo lo mejor sería uno que invirtiera en renta variable, pero repito bien gestionado y que no sangrara con las comisiones.
En cuanto mejores productos, pues depende con el que te quedes, pero en general la poca liquidez de los planes de pensiones es una ventaja, asi te libras de tentanciones.


----------



## metamax (27 Ago 2006)

Jaime79 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Os queria preguntar a ver que pensais...
> 
> ...



Los tipos de interes son ficticios en el momento que tienes que pagar comisiones por el cambio de divisa, por otro lado se puede ganar y perder mucho con las fluctuaciones dolar/euro, si te gusta el riesgo tu mismo .


----------



## dafo (5 Sep 2006)

*Ing*

Banca Incremento
ING sube al 2,65% su cuenta, la mejor remunerada del mercado

Cinco Días / MADRID (05-09-2006)


El millón largo de clientes que son titulares de una Cuenta Naranja -el producto más popular de ING Direct-, van a beneficiarse, a partir del próximo 1 de octubre, de una nueva subida en su remuneración, que va a pasar del 2,45% al 2,65% TAE (Tasa Anual Equivalente). Ésta es la oferta más elevada que existe en estos momentos en el mercado. Supera el 2,53% que paga Caja Madrid a los clientes que dan de alta una cuenta por internet y el 2,5% de la Cuenta Remunerada de Uno-e, filial del BBVA.

La entidad, filial del grupo holandés ING, explicó ayer que ésta es la segunda vez que incrementa la rentabilidad de la Cuenta Naranja en lo que va de año, después de que en junio la elevase al 2,45% desde el 2,25%. El banco naranja adapta así la remuneración del pasivo a las recientes subidas del tipo de interés oficial acordadas por el BCE.

También se beneficiarán del incremento de interés los clientes de la Cuenta Naranja Vivienda del banco y los titulares de una Cuenta Naranja Negocios. La rentabilidad de la primera pasa del 2,6% al 2,8% TAE, para saldos de hasta 120.000 euros, y del 2,10% al 2,35% TAE para saldos comprendidos entre 120.001 y el millón de euros.


----------



## franchute (6 Sep 2006)

en francia tienes la libreta A de "la poste " remunerada al 2.75% limpios de impuestos y para los que pagan pocos impuestos tienes el LEP a 3.75% pero solo puedes poner 7700 euros. 
Si tienes menos de 25 años tienes la libreta joven al 4.25%


----------



## Alxemi (7 Sep 2006)

Meter todo en cuentas especiales de openbank.open o ing.naranja es una buena opcion para esperar y pensar que hacer.

Luego a la hora de invertirlo, no debe ser complicado encontrar fondos al 4% a un año, como el de openbank ahora, o comprar deuda pública que creo que anda tambien por ahi (eso mejor directamente en el BDE para ahorrarse comisiones)

En cuanto a la bolsa, yo ahora mismo no lo recomiendo, porque estamos en una fase de sobrevaloracion de activos a nivel global (incluida la vivienda) que nadie sabe muy bien cuando va a reventar, hoy hemos empezado a bajar el ibex y no creo que tarde en volver a los 11000.

Por ahora, yo solo invertiría en energías (repsol) y en oro, que ha subido mucho pero según dicen aún le queda mucho recorrido. Y tampoco compraría repsol ahora mismo, me esperaria al proximo bajon que intuyo está al caer (como el de mayo) para comprar una cantidad fuerte y enfocarlo a medio\largo plazo.

Si alguien le apetece un fondo de esos exoticos, yo iria a por renovables, nada mas.

Como os decía antes, es un mal momento para meter la nariz en la bolsa a no ser que seas un experto, se auguran malos tiempos. Con el euribor a tope y la incertidumbre va a salir mucho dinero de las bolsas al interbancario, lo cual hará bajar el euribor, pero no afectará a su ritmo, la subida de tipos del bce es tan cantada que se sabe que es un valor seguro y aunque baje un poco seguirá su ritmo alcista.


----------



## revellin (8 Sep 2006)

*Cajalon, 10% a un mes y luego a euribor a 1 mes*

10% maximo 30.000 euros

Euribor a 1 mes para mas de 46.000 euros.

Intereses mensuales.

Sin comisiones de mantenimiento por encima de 1600 euros en cuenta.


----------



## Bobojista (8 Sep 2006)

manuelmg50 dijo:


> yo estoy invirtiendo en citibank ya que el primer mes como al igual que la mayoria de los bancos online me dan un 10% el primes mes ( T.A.E) por supuesto y el resto a un 2,45 % lo puedes rescatar en cualquier momento y no cobran comisiones. ademas por tener la nomina alli me han regalado una i-pod nano de 2gb gratis, y no me cobran comisiones de ningun tipo.



k no te cobran comisiones de ningun tipo?
eso es k no has exo ninguna transferencia 1€
y sacar de sus cajeros o de su red tb te cobran


----------



## Anita (8 Sep 2006)

Con respecto a ING tengo dudas, yo es que de estas cosas no entiendo mucho, por no decir nada.
Si se ponen por ejemplo 2000 euros en la cuenta entiendo que pagan el 7% que creo que es ahora, el primer mes y luego 2.45% en los restantes. De eso que por centaje tienes que pagar en impuestos y tal?
Según mis calculos de la abuela

2000*7% = 140 el primer mes
2000*2.5%= 50 euros cada mes (si meto mas dinero pues mas)

De ahi que se quita de impuestos?¿

Gracias!


----------



## Alxemi (8 Sep 2006)

nou nou nou... ojala fuera asi.
te pagan el 7%TAE el primer mes y el 2.45%TAE los meses sucesivos

T.A.E.=Tipo Anual Equivalente.

Es decir, te dan lo que te toca un mes pagandote 2.45% al año, que es mucho menos que lo que has calculado tu.

Lo que se quita de impuestos ahora mismo no lo se, lo puedo mirar en casa.


----------



## Anita (9 Sep 2006)

Ayss si ya decía yo que no me aclaro  
Osea que con el mismo ejemplo sería diviendo para 12 no?
Quiero decir con el ejemplo de 2000 euros sería 11.66 (osea el equivalente mensual a los 140 euros que serían anuales por ese 7%) y luego serían como 4 euros cada mes del resultado de 2.45.
Luego entiendo que si vas ingresando mas dinero pues aumentará algo la comisión obviamente...
Es que ahora que puedo ahorrar un poco y como no tengo intención de hipotecarme de momento para tener el dinero parado en el banco pues me gustaría meterme en algo de este tipo. A lo seguro, por que evidentemente no tengo conocimientos para complicarme mucho mas 

Gracias por responderme!


----------



## Overmind (9 Sep 2006)

Anita dijo:


> Si se ponen por ejemplo 2000 euros en la cuenta entiendo que pagan el 7% que creo que es ahora, el primer mes y luego 2.45% en los restantes. De eso que por centaje tienes que pagar en impuestos y tal?
> Según mis calculos de la abuela
> 
> 2000*7% = 140 el primer mes
> ...



En realidad el 7% es TAE (anual), que tiene en cuenta la reinversión los intereses según se generan (mensualmente), así que deberías aplicar el nominal. Si quieres obtenerlo... bueno, haciendo cuentas se acaba sacando, pero también te lo dan en la letra pequeña: 6,78% y lo mismo para el 2.45% --> 2.43
Así las cuentas quedan:
2000*6.78% = 135,6 el primer mes
2000*2.43%= 48,6 euros cada mes

La retención que aplican es del 15%, que al hacer las cuentas con Hacienda te puede tocar a devolver... o no. Depende de tu situación, ingresos, etc.


----------



## Alxemi (9 Sep 2006)

> 2000*7% = 140 el primer mes



que no es al mes, que es al año. TAE = Tipo Anual Equivalente 

Si quereis hacer simulaciones (no se si incluyen impuestos) podeis usar la calculadora "cuanto voy a ganar" de ING, entrar en la pagina:

http://www.ingdirect.es/html/estructura.asp?seccion=1&subseccion=1

y darle al enlace de la izquierda "cuanto voy a ganar" para hacer una simulacion

¿como te va a dar un banco 50 euros al mes por tener 2000? ¡pedazo de inversion! ¡con 21.000 euros ahorrados me pago el alquiler!


----------



## Weber (10 Sep 2006)

*Respecto a Ing y demas*

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y vengo con la intencion de aportar mi granito de arena en todo este tema de los bancos....

Me imagino que a algunos de vosotros os interesara saber en que se invierte vuestro dinero....en el caso de ing direct debeis saber que tienen importantes negocios con empresas de fabricacion armas de destrución masiva (fosforo blanco en este caso), Podeis ver la noticia completa en el numero 35 del periodico diagonal: 
http://www.diagonalperiodico.net/antigua/pdfs35/04diagonal35-web.pdf
http://www.diagonalperiodico.net/antigua/pdfs35/04diagonal35-web.pdf

Se lo que pensais.... en este aspecto todos los bancos son iguales, eso pensaba yo tambien, hasta que encontre un banco donde se comprometen a invertir dinero solo en acciones beneficiosas para la sociedad, triodos bank

www.triodos.es/ 

Yo llevo unos meses con ellos y hasta la fecha no he tenido problema, eso si, los intereses son menores que en otros bancos.....no se puede tener todo en la vida
Saludos


----------



## alvarolg (10 Sep 2006)

Muy bonito, pero por mi parte prefiero hacer los donativos a ONGs por mi cuenta. Hablas de ING, pero realmente cuando se contratan productos de fondos de inversión en bancos y cajas (en todos) rara vez se sabe que es lo que da la rentabilidad.

En mi caso solo uso la cuenta naranja de ING Direct, que es una cuenta remunerada. Mi dinero no se invierte en bolsa y la rentabilidad está por debajo del tipo de interés oficial del BCE (la cuenta naranja a partir de octubre al 2'65% TAE mientras los tipos están al 3%). Entiendo que mis ahorros los usarán para financiar hipotecas, puesto que les sale más barato pagarme intereses a mi que pedir prestado a otro banco al tipo oficial interbancario.

Pero vamos, que en todos sitios cuecen habas...


----------



## Anita (11 Sep 2006)

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones. Ya comprendo básicamente como va. Precisamente Alxemi me parecían demasiado los cálculos que hice y como no tenía ni idea por eso pregunte.  
Gracias por el enlace de la calculadora!

Un saludo


----------



## >> 47 << (11 Sep 2006)

> Opciones de inversión para nuestros ahorros



Sabiendo lo que se avecina ¿qué os parece ir invirtiendo en tiritas y ...



> http://www.fccsm.net/downloads/11 PO .doc
> 
> Estudio descriptivo transversal de las dispensaciones de medicamentos *antidepresivos* realizadas mediante receta del Sistema Nacional de Salud en Lleida. Años:2002-2004
> 
> ...





> http://www.boletinfarmacos.org/0620...a Rioja y Zamora durante el período 1997-2001
> 
> *Evolución del consumo de fármacos antidepresivos en las áreas sanitarias de La Rioja y Zamora durante el período 1997-2001*
> Rev. Esp. Salud Pública 2004;78(5):631-645
> ...





> http://www.cfnavarra.es/salud/anales/textos/vol23/n2/resumen1.html#1
> *Estudio retrospectivo de la prescripción de psicofármacos de Navarra entre los años 1993-1998*
> 
> 
> ...



Si prevemos que cada vez la gente se va a poner más de los nervios o depre tras el desplome de la burbuja, ¿qué tal invertir en tranquilizantes y antidepresivos?


----------



## PANDORA (17 Sep 2006)

*si YO no puedo comprar, TU no puedes vender*

si YO no puedo comprar, TU no puedes vender


----------



## Chihiro (20 Sep 2006)

*Contrato de futuros*

Buenas... Me gustaría saber si alguien de aqui ha invertido o piensa invertir en bolsa, mas concretamente en Contratos de Futuros.
Salu2


----------



## servera (20 Sep 2006)

*Propuesta De Cooperativismo*

Para no quejarnos tanto del problema de la vivienda, pasemosnos del otro lado.
Acabo de poner en marcha un nuevo blog en el cual podremos discutir sobre la puesta en marcha de un negocio cooperativo, el borrador en cuestion trata sobre la construccion y comercializacion de un chalet, aunque otras propuestas seran bienvenidas.

Puedes entrar al blog en http://cooperativismo.wordpress.com

El borrador esta alojado en http://cooperativismo.tekcities.com/Propuesta.pdf

¡Suerte!


----------



## El_Presi (23 Sep 2006)

al final del artículo salen unas tablas con os depositos bancarios actuales:

http://www.invertia.com/canales2/canal.asp?idcanal=629


----------



## alvarolg (24 Sep 2006)

Un blog con información completísima y muy actualizada de todas las ofertas de cuentas y depósitos de la banca online:

http://ahorronline.blogspot.com/


----------



## ellison (30 Sep 2006)

Chihiro dijo:


> Buenas... Me gustaría saber si alguien de aqui ha invertido o piensa invertir en bolsa, mas concretamente en Contratos de Futuros.
> Salu2



amigo chihiro,

los futuros no sirven para invertir, sirven para especular.

la única cosa por la que un inversor con dos dedos de frente utilizaría derivados es para cubrir su cartera.

olvídate de ellos, son una ruleta rusa.... fijo que alguno saltará ahora diciendo que ha ganado nosecuanto... por cada cincuenta de estos que va diciendo por internet lo que ha ganado, hay uno que lo haya hecho realmente. 

saludos


----------



## Firi (14 Oct 2006)

*En que invertir?*

Como he dicho en alguna ocasoión, he estado buscando casa hasta que me he dado cuenta de que los precios están inflados de forma enfermiza. 

Ahora que he decidido esperar me encuentro con unos ahorros a los que me gustaria dar salida y obtener algo de rentabilidad. Mis preguntas son...¿que depositos existen en la actualidad que den una rentabilidad medianamente aceptable? He estado mirando en openbank pero te dan rentabilidad interesante cuando ya eres cliente (antigüedad minima de junio de 2006).

La otra alternativa (aunque de mayor riesgo) es la bolsa. Es aconsejable invertir en bolsa para una persona como yo que es totalmente desconocedora del tema? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## lordfirefax (16 Oct 2006)

*Metales?*

Hola,

tengo disponibles unos 100000 € para invertir y me han hablado de un fondo de inversión en metales (aluminio, cobre y zinc). Las condiciones son:

-vencimiento a 3 años
-capital 100% garantizado
-si el primer año suben más de un 10% recibes un 10%
-si el segundo año suben más de un 20% recibes un 20%
-si al vencimiento suben más de un 30% recibes un 30%
-inversión mínima: 1000 €

(más o menos era esto, ahora no tengo las condiciones delante)

Sin embargo he encontrado este documento del FMI que me ha echado un jarro de agua fría: : 

http://www.imf.org/Pubs/FT/weo/2006/02/esl/csumS.pdf



> ...En cuanto al futuro de los metales, las proyecciones apuntan a un retroceso de los elevados precios actuales. Según un análisis de mercado que baraja distintas posibilidades de crecimiento mundial, ampliación de la capacidad productiva y sensibilidad de los precios a la oferta y la demanda, el precio del aluminio y del cobre está por encima de un nivel sostenible. Tomando la hipótesis de referencia, el precio real del aluminio y del cobre caerá un 35% y un 57%, respectivamente, llegado el año 2010. Ese resultado coincide con la experiencia histórica: los precios de los metales suelen converger con los costos de producción a mediano plazo, y los precios actuales están muy por encima de los costos de producción (la relación precio de mercado/costo de los principales metales es de 1½-2¾).
> 
> Además, los mercados de futuros también predicen una baja paulatina de los precios de la mayor parte de los metales durante los cinco próximos años (primer gráfico).



Cómo lo veis?


Y otra cosa: ¿qué software usáis habitualmente los que invertís muy a menudo en bolsa para que os trace las gráficas, ondas, resistencias, etc...?

Salu2


----------



## Junta (16 Oct 2006)

No tengo mucha idea de estos mercados, pero en Chile se quejaban de los pobres resultados económicos teniendo unas perspectivas buenas debido al alto precio del cobre. Así que la lógica dice que los precios no deberían subir mucho más. 
Pero los precios de las viviendas llevan años por las nubes y han seguido subiendo hasta hace poco...


----------



## unvistazo.com (16 Oct 2006)

Hola buenas yo me dedico profesionalmente a gestionar patrimonios:

Soy Economista con un MBA y llevo 12 años gestionando fondos de particulares.

Yo recomiendo la bolsa al 100% pero siempre de la mano de un buen profesional.


El que quiera saber más del tema puede visitar www.bolsia.com un foro que tengo, o enviarme algún e-mail.

La Bolsa sin dudarlo es una buena inversión el problema es que como todo tienes que ser un profesional y tener experiencia.


Porque 1 año se gana un 20% y en otro se puede perder un 40%.

Actualmente en la bolsa Española hay valores sobrevalorados... :


----------



## cibex (17 Oct 2006)

yo no recomiendo la bolsa actualmente.

por eso he metido parte del tocho en un fondo de openbank al 4% durante un año.
tampoco recomiendo plazos mas largos de un año, puesto que el euribor sigue subiendo y la rentabilidad en el futuro sera mayor.


----------



## Doblerpibe (20 Oct 2006)

*Fondos de Inversion*

Hola a todos, llevo mucho leyendo aunque nunca he posteado nada. Me gustaría que alguien me aconsejara sobre fondos de inversion. Tengo un dinerillo ahorrado que me gustaria mover y he estado mirando fondos referenciados (IBEX, EUROstocks) pero no se si será el mejor momento. Total que me gustaría que me dieraís vuestra opinion.

gracias de antemano

un saludo


----------



## Yomismo (20 Oct 2006)

*Buscando consejo*

Hola a todos. Llevo ya bastante tiempo leyendo el foro, lo que ha sido una suerte ya que estaba empezando a mirar pisos para comprar pero creo que me habéis convencido de que es una locura en estos momentos. Sólo por ésto ya tengo que dar las gracias.

Por otro lado me ha surgido la posibilidad de contar con asesoría financiera "gratis" para planificar ahorro e inversiones en fondos, etc, y claro, personalmente soy bastante escéptico con casi todo lo que es gratis. En concreto es a través de MLP Private Finance. Tuve una entrevista con ellos y lo que cuentan suena muy bien, ya que ellos te buscan los mejores productos para ti, y su parte la sacan del beneficio comercial de las propias entidades negociándo una parte para ellos. Se supone que pueden hacerlo ya que se apoyan en que proporcionan un número grande de clientes a esas entidades. ¿Habéis oído hablar algo de esta empresa, para bien o para mal?

Muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## JOLDI (21 Oct 2006)

No sé si ahora es el mejor momento para meterse en fondos de inversión de bolsa, stodo de IBEX con el subidón de las últimas semanas, pero bien, mi consejo es los del ING DIRECT son bastante solventes, ni que sea pq las comisiones son las más bajas del mercado, si la intención es meterse, aconsejaría el que tienen referenciado a índices europeos, pasando de momento del IBEX y entrando con mucha cautela.


----------



## ellison (22 Oct 2006)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Soy Economista con un MBA y llevo 12 años gestionando fondos de particulares.
> 
> Yo recomiendo la bolsa al 100% pero siempre de la mano de un buen profesional.
> 
> ...



Hola

Mi opinión es que la gente que da su dinero, posiblemente ganado a base de esfuerzos y privaciones, a un completo desconocido para que se lo gestione, se merece todo lo que le pase.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (23 Oct 2006)

*Off-topic*



ellison dijo:


> Mi opinión es que la gente que da su dinero, posiblemente ganado a base de esfuerzos y privaciones, a un completo desconocido para que se lo gestione, se merece todo lo que le pase.



Y a veces ni a con quien compartimos nuestra vida,


----------



## Yomismo (25 Oct 2006)

Hola a todos. ¿Alguien conoce algo acerca de los unit linked? Parecen interesantes a largo plazo.

Gracias


----------



## UNTROLL (29 Oct 2006)

Yomismo dijo:


> Hola a todos. ¿Alguien conoce algo acerca de los unit linked? Parecen interesantes a largo plazo.
> 
> Gracias



Pues yo si conozco algo esto , tuve varios en tiempos pero vamos, no los volveria a tener.

Fiscalmete tributan como un seguro de vida, tienen buenas esenciones fiscales a partir del 3 o 4 año creo,a partir del 5 creo que solo estaba sujeto a declaración el 30% de la plusvalia al 18% .

Una cosa que tiene mala es que inviertes en una cesta de fondos que ellos eligen(unos pocos de renta fija y los demas de variable diversificados por sectores y paises) y tu no puedes elegir, depende como hagas los traspasos entre ellos o la modalidad que quieras, puedes quedarte estancado con la bolsa y los fondos subiendo o puedes bajar si la bolsa baja claro.

Además con el traspaso hoy en dia entre fondos sin tributación aunque sean de diferente entidad, creo que han perdido bastate sentido.


----------



## Firi (31 Oct 2006)

Que fondos de inversión interesantes existen en la actualidad que p
estén referenciados de una forma u otra al euribor? Sonaconsejables este tipo de productos para mis ahorros?


----------



## BurBorja (31 Oct 2006)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Actualmente en la bolsa Española hay valores sobrevalorados... :




¿cuales son?

Canta...


----------



## Chester (31 Oct 2006)

Buscar en la Bolsa algo sin sobrevalorar es más difícil que buscar una aguja en un pajar.


----------



## El paleto (1 Nov 2006)

Veo a la bolsa peligrosa.

Mis opciones principales son:

- Seguir algo de IBEX
- Fondos de gestión alternativa, con comisiones de gestión bajas.
- Estoy probando ahora fondos de divisas.
- También fondos estructurados.
- Fondos sobre telecomunicaciones.
- Fondos sobre energía, que no estén muy altos (evitar ENDESA y las arrastradas por ella).
- Estoy estudiando fondos en empresas que dependan mucho de las materias primas, pero con cuidado porque también están altos.

Utilizo fondos y no bolsa directa por las ventajas fiscales que ofrece.

Creo que ante la crisis la energía será lo único que vaya hacia arriba.


----------



## Firi (1 Nov 2006)

*Dudas sobre fondos de inversión*

Soy profano en la materia pero, la verdad, es que me interesa bastante. Por ello tengo algunas dudas.

Que fondos de inversión son los más ventajosos cuando el volumen de dinero que quiero emplear no es alto (3.000 €)?

Por otro lado, a la hora de invertir en bolsa cuales son los organismos o entidades más aconsejables? Lo pregunto por que me han dicho que acudir a mi entidad bancaria puede suponer unas elevadas comisiones (excesivo numero de intermediarios).


----------



## lordfirefax (2 Nov 2006)

Para los que hablaban del Banco do Espirito Santo... Cuidadín, cuidadín:

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/168373/0/espirito/santo/registrado/


----------



## faraico (2 Nov 2006)

A quien pueda interesar, si no os va el tema de bolsa, los depositos a plazo fijo se estan dando ya por el 3,75% de intereses para cantidades grandes.

Yo ahora mismo no me metia en ningun fondo que vaya con la bolsa, la verdad, da vertigo como esta el ibex.

Quien sabe si seguira escalando o se pondra por debajo de los 13000, quien sabeee, si yo supieraaaa, ejeej, adeuuuu


----------



## ElQueMiraDetrasDelSeto (3 Nov 2006)

*¿Y las letras del tesoro?*

¿Como veis las letras del tesoro? a 12 y 18 meses parecen dar rentabilidades bastates majas (3.5%)


----------



## Alxemi (3 Nov 2006)

openbank tiene un fondo a doce meses con el 4%tae 4%nominal


----------



## danii (5 Nov 2006)

Hola, estoy mirando meter un dinero a corto plazo y he visto que los depositos a 3 o 6 meses estan muy bien, porque referencian al euribor y como esta subiendo y se renueva automaticamente pues te va subiendo la rentabilidad.

He visto tambien lo de la deuda publica. Pero no se muy bien cual es la rentabilidad exacta. En esta pagina http://www.bde.es/banota/boletin.htm te ponen todos los tipos de deuda, pero no se cual el exactamente la rentabilidad de letras a 3,6,12 meses (si las hay).

A ver si alguien me echa un cable.

Chao.


----------



## Deadzoner (5 Nov 2006)

danii dijo:


> Hola, estoy mirando meter un dinero a corto plazo y he visto que los depositos a 3 o 6 meses estan muy bien, porque referencian al euribor y como esta subiendo y se renueva automaticamente pues te va subiendo la rentabilidad.
> 
> He visto tambien lo de la deuda publica. Pero no se muy bien cual es la rentabilidad exacta. En esta pagina http://www.bde.es/banota/boletin.htm te ponen todos los tipos de deuda, pero no se cual el exactamente la rentabilidad de letras a 3,6,12 meses (si las hay).
> 
> ...



Tesoro.es
Letras 12 meses:
http://www.tesoro.es/sp/subastas/resultados/l_12m_06_10_18.asp


----------



## danii (5 Nov 2006)

OK, Gracias.
Entonces veo que por ahora lo mas rentable a corto plazo es lo de uno-e, deposito a 6 meses, renovable automaticamente y que dan un 4,25% TAE. 
Y encima se supone que iran subiendo el interes.


----------



## alvarolg (5 Nov 2006)

danii dijo:


> OK, Gracias.
> Entonces veo que por ahora lo mas rentable a corto plazo es lo de uno-e, deposito a 6 meses, renovable automaticamente y que dan un 4,25% TAE.
> Y encima se supone que iran subiendo el interes.



El depósito 8 no es renovable. Creo que tienen otro igual referenciado a euribor con plazo 6 meses, pero no te dan el 8% el primer mes.


----------



## danii (6 Nov 2006)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1698" width="497"><tbody><tr><td rowspan="2" class="T1" height="1" width="15">
</td> <td class="T1" height="15" width="1">




</td> <td rowspan="2" class="T1" height="1" width="15">




</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" height="300" valign="top" width="100%"><!-- CONTENIDO -->  <table valign="top" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="V13" align="left" valign="top">Condiciones Particulares Depósito 8 uno-e</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V6" align="left" valign="top">Las presentes condiciones particulares rigen el Depósito 8 uno-e siendo de aplicación, en todo lo no contemplado por las mismas, las condiciones generales de la cuenta a plazo o depósito de efectivo para personas físicas de uno-e.

</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V1" align="left" valign="top">1. Objeto

</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V6" align="left" valign="top">1.1. El Depósito 8 uno-e consiste en la contratación de una imposición a plazo de 6 meses.

1.2. El Depósito 8 uno-e se constituye por el importe total que el cliente señale en su orden, que no podrá ser superior a CIEN MIL EUROS (100.000 euros).</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V1" align="left" valign="top">2. Constitución</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V6" align="left" valign="top">2.1. El Depósito 8 uno-e quedará constituido exclusivamente a nombre de aquel/aquellos Titular/es firmante/s que tenga/n la condición de Titular/es en la Cuenta remunerada uno-e.

2.2. La constitución del Depósito 8 uno-e está sujeta, en todo caso, a la existencia en la cuenta corriente asociada de un saldo disponible igual o superior al importe por el que el/los cliente/s constituye/n el Depósito 8 uno-e.

2.3. El Depósito 8 uno-e se constituye mediante débito en la cuenta corriente asociada del importe determinado por el/los cliente/s a tal efecto y abono de dicho importe en la cuenta de la misma, en ambos casos con igual fecha valor.

2.4. La constitución del Depósito 8 uno-e deberá efectuarse con anterioridad al 31 de diciembre de 2006 y está limitada a los nuevos clientes que se den de alta en el Servicio uno-e a partir del 31 de octubre de 2006.

</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V1" align="left" valign="top">3. Plazo y remuneración</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V6" align="left" valign="top">3.1. El Depósito 8 uno-e se constituye por un plazo de seis meses ("plazo total") dividido en dos periodos distintos a efectos de remuneración, un primer periodo de un mes natural ("Periodo de Interés Fijo"), a contar desde el día de la constitución del mismo hasta el anterior al de idéntica denominación del segundo mes posterior, ambos incluidos, y un segundo periodo de cinco meses naturales ("Periodo de Interés Referenciado"), a contar desde el día siguiente a la finalización del primer periodo hasta la conclusión del plazo total por el que se ha constituido el Depósito 8 uno-e. 

*3.2. Durante el Periodo de Interés Fijo el Depósito 8 uno-e devengará intereses a favor de su titular a un tipo de interés nominal anual del 8% (TAE 8,30%), conforme a la fórmula de cálculo establecida en la cláusula 3 de las condiciones generales de la cuenta a plazo. Durante el Periodo de Interés Referenciado el Depósito 8 uno-e devengará intereses a favor de su titular al euribor (euribor mes publicado diariamente por REUTERS) vigente a la fecha de iniciación de dicho periodo. * 

3.3. Los intereses se liquidarán mensualmente o a la fecha de vencimiento del Depósito 8 unoe a elección del/ de los Cliente/s según figure en el anverso, abonándose en la cuenta corriente asociada. A falta de elección, el Depósito 8 uno-e se liquidará a vencimiento.

</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V1" align="left" valign="top">4. Renovación</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V6" align="left" valign="top">*4.1. A la finalización del plazo total, el Depósito 8 uno-e se renovará automáticamente por un nuevo periodo de seis meses naturales cuya remuneración será la establecida en la condición 3.2*. anterior para el Periodo de Interés Referenciado (euribor mes publicado diariamente por REUTERS vigente a la fecha de iniciación de dicho nuevo periodo). El Titular podrá, en cualquier momento, optar por la no renovación del mismo al vencimiento.</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V1" align="left" valign="top">5. Cancelación anticipada</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="T1" height="15">.</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="V6" align="left" valign="top">5.1. En caso de solicitar cancelación de forma anticipada, los intereses que recibirá el cliente serán recalculados al 1% desde la fecha de constitución del depósito hasta la fecha de cancelación anticipada, produciéndose en dicho momento el correspondiente ajuste. 

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>

Sí es renovable......... a no ser que tenga alguna clausula rara por ahi.


----------



## Firi (7 Nov 2006)

*Vocento*

Que opinais de vocento, son una bueno opción?


----------



## chelimo (7 Nov 2006)

Tiene bastante mala pinta. Han dado parte del tramo institucional a los minoristas (cosa muy muy rara), quicir, los grandes inversores no querian las acciones a ese precio y se las han endiñao a los pequeños accionistas.

P.D. Todo será que mañana suba como un cohete y me deje mal


----------



## Firi (7 Nov 2006)

Tal y como está la bolsa y según lo que aconsejan los "expertos en la materia", es decir, la torna a comunicaciones y energeticas, un valor de esas caracteristicas quizá tenga buena acogida. Que opinais? Es un razonamiento hecho desde mi punto de vista, que conste.


----------



## chelimo (7 Nov 2006)

Firi dijo:


> Tal y como está la bolsa y según lo que aconsejan los "expertos en la materia", es decir, la torna a comunicaciones y energeticas, un valor de esas caracteristicas quizá tenga buena acogida. Que opinais? Es un razonamiento hecho desde mi punto de vista, que conste.



El hecho es que la sacan en máximos del Ibex (no te suena a año 2000), y respecto al sector de medios, la mayoria de los analistos dicen que su momento ya ha pasado. Mirate un indice sectorial, o la cotizacion de prisa, antena3, tu piensa que el 80% de su valor se lo da la participacion en telecinco, así que visto eso es casi mejor comprar telecinco y te quitas el marron de la bajada de ventas del abc, el cierre de la revista gala o el superbuscador de internet ozú.


----------



## Firi (8 Nov 2006)

*11 euros de comisión*

Es de recibo que cobren 11 euros de comisión por realizar una compra de valores (del ibex) de un importe de 200 euros?! 
Es la primera vez que lo intento hacer y me he quedado sorprendido.


----------



## chelimo (8 Nov 2006)

Firi dijo:


> Es de recibo que cobren 11 euros de comisión por realizar una compra de valores (del ibex) de un importe de 200 euros?!
> Es la primera vez que lo intento hacer y me he quedado sorprendido.



La mayoria de los bancos suele tener una tarifa fija independiente del volumen de la compra, con lo que para ese tamaño de compra no te sale rentable porke todo se lo comen las comisiones.Tienes que tener en cuenta que cuando vendas te cobraran otros 11.
Pero las tarifas varían mucho entre los bancos, yo en los que opero son bastantes más bajas (mas/menos el 50% inferiores). Esto es como la comision de los cajeros, te cobran lo mismo saques 10 euros o saques 200.


----------



## alvarogar (11 Nov 2006)

*Otra opcion.*

Creo que una buena opción para meter unos ahorrillos a 3-5 años puede ser un fondo de renta fija USA.
Tiene algo de riesgo por el tipo de cambio, pero en ese plazo el riesgo se diluye bastante, y es mucho menos arriesgado que meterse en bolsa ahora.

Actualmente los bonos usa rinden el 4,6%. . En un entorno de estancamiento de la economia es bastante probable un nuevo ciclo de bajadas, con lo que la revalorización anual de los bonos puede llegar facilmente al 6-7% (en dólares).

En cuanto al tipo de cambio actualmente está en 1.29 Predecir las divisas no tiene ningún sentido porque influyen tantos factores ademas del diferencial de tipos, que al final el comportamiento nunca es como dicen los expertos.
Yo creo que el máximo riesgo es que el dolar baje hasta el entorno del 1.40. Lo que supondria una pérdida de valor del orden del 9%, perdida que quedaria compensada en aproximadamente año y medio con la rentabilidad de los bonos.
En 5 años es muy posible que haya un momento favorable en el tipo de cambio para vender. por ejemplo a 1.15. con lo que tendriamos una rentabilidad añadida a la revalorización de los bonos.
Es decir que en 5 años es muy probable tener una rentabilidad mínima de un 4% al año en el peor de los casos. Y con un poco de suerte si se cumple lo que he dicho se puede llegar al 10% al año(todos lo calculos son a ojo).

Es decir riesgo medio y posibilidad de buen rendimiento, además estariamos invertidos en algo que no tiene que ver con España, para los que piensan en grandes catastrofes aqui.
Un Saludo. Espero comentarios.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Nov 2006)

*cuentas e internet*

Propondría para optimizar nuestras cuentas corrientas la siguiente estructura

cuenta corriente "BASE"________________cuenta remunerada UNO E 3% (a la vista)
2ª cuenta satélite_____________________usarla durante solo un mes al 7%
3ª cuenta satélite_____________________OPEN BANK un mes al 8%
4ª " " _______________________ BANKINTER un mes al 7% max 30000€
5ª " " _________________________si pillas una oficina del santender de nueva apertura siempre promocionan para captar clientes un dePosito a 1 mes al 10 %
6ª _________________________ IBERCAJA
7ª _________________________ demás bancos on line (consultar ofertas a 1 mes)



En fin... abrir tantas cuentas satelites como ofertas encontremos y al terminar el plazo pasarlas a la cuenta "base" de UNO E del BBV que es la mejor desde mi punto de vista.


IMPORTANTE: *Y EN EL TERRENO DE LAS COMUNICACIONES SIN DUDA ME PASABA A JAZZTEL, QUE VA DE LUJO CON SUS 20 MEGAS Y EL PRECIO ES COJONUDO*.
CON UN CAPITAL MEDIO DE 50.000€ Y HACIENDO EFECTIVO LO ANTERIORMENTE COMENTADO SE PUEDE AHORRAR ANUALMENTE 2500€ APROX SIN CONTAR LAS COMISIONES POR CUENTA CORRIENTE TARJETAS DE CREDITO Y DEMÁS COMISIONES QUE TE IMPONDRÍA CON UNA CUENTA CORRIENTE TRADICIONAL/CONVENCIONAL.( EN 10 AÑOS SON 25000€!!!!!!!!! SI NO HACEIS LO QUE HE COMENTADO, ESOS 25.000 € QUE PODRIAIS TENER AHORRADO SE LO HABREIS DADO A TELEFONICA (perdón, *timofonica*), Y A LOS BANCOS VIA COMISIÓN  :  )!!!!!!!!!!!!!_MEJOR PA NOSOTROS NO_???? SI EN VEZ DE UN CAPITAL DE 50000 FUERAN 82500.....CALCULAD EL AHORRO A 10 AÑOS VISTA HACIENDO ESTOS 2 SIMPLES PASOS. 

*NOTA IMPORTANTE:* SI TU Y TU MUJER TENEIS UN CAPITAL "X" Y OS ABRIS 2 CUENTAS EN ING PODEIS DISFRUTAR DEL 7% CADA UNO POR SEPARADO, CON LO CUAL YA TENEIS 2 MESES AL 7%; (CON LAS DEMÁS CUENTAS NO TENGO CLARO SI TE LO PERMITEN HACER); Por cierto, esta estrategia la hago así poruqe no me gusta tener el inero bloqueado en depósitos a plazo (prefiero tenerlo a la vista, y más ante un escenario continuado de subida de tipos); entraré en un depósito a plazo cuando intuya que los tipos no subirán más al menos en el corto plazo.

SALUDOS Y A AHORRAR!!!!!!!! :


----------



## Elmer (16 Nov 2006)

*Igual ya lo han preguntado pero...*

Siento no haber leído el hilo entero. Al grano:

Preveyendo un petardazo de bolsa más pronto que tarde, ¿no creéis que sería conveniente cambiar el plan de pensiones a rf en lugar de rv?
Yo estoy pensando en irme al banco el sábado a mover el tema. Lo que no tengo claro es si a la hora de cambiar, te reconocen los derechos consolidados o te dan por saco y sólo puedes mover las aportaciones.

¿sabéis cómo va esto?


----------



## Eslo (16 Nov 2006)

*Inversiones y burbuja*

Os voy a contar algo de mi experiencia personal por si le puede servir a algun@.
Yo soy de las personas que pienso "que hay que ahorrar", y así fuí ahorrrando como una hormiguita durante varios años de trabajo en Londres... algo poco más de dos millones de las antiguas pesetas. Al llegar a España, tenía que depositar el dinero en algún lado. Sabía que en los bancos y cajas el dinero se devalúa... así que me aconsejaron que invirtiera en otro tipo de productos. Una conocida me contó su experiencia personal. Había estado depositando todos los meses durante 10 años 100 € en Forum, y estaba muy contenta porque había recuperado todo el dinero con unos intereses superiores a los de los bancos. No era una inversión arriesgada. Se trataba de ahorrar algo, no de hacerse rico y estaba muy satisfecha con los resultados. Sus hijas también metieron su dinero en Forum. Finalmente me convenció la idea, e hice lo mismo... Tuve "suerte", porque cuando el 9 de mayo "cerraron" la empresa yo " sólo" había depositado 1.200 €. El resto, también asesorada por gente de mi entorno, en concreto un familiar, lo deposité en Bosques Naturales, empresa que dirige el hermano del de Forum. 
A día de hoy ya me he hecho a la idea de que no voy a recuperar el dinero que he metido en Forum... Tengo la esperanza de recuperar lo que he metido en Bosques Naturales, porque aunque la empresa parezca "transparente" y trabajen otro producto que no tiene nada que ver con el valor subjetivo de los sellos, tristemente está muy tocada. 
*Aquí pienso*: ¿No están sobrevalorados también los pisos? Si el estado actuó contra Forum basándose entre otras cosas en que el valor de los sellos no era el real... ¿lo es el de los pisos? y si no... ¿por qué lo permiten?... Sí, algo parecen que hacen (operación malaya...) pero no creo que puedan "meter mucho la mano" porque esta sobrevaloración del ladrillo, es lo que ha mantenido la economía, en cierta forma.

Soy joven y estoy sobradamente preparado... licenciado... idiomas... informática... y aunque me digan que me han pegado el timo de la estampita, no me considero tonto. Si algún dia ahorro algo... ¿estará a salvo? Mi pareja es argentina y me dice que NO. Yo, todavía trato de ser positivo.


----------



## chelimo (16 Nov 2006)

Eslo dijo:


> A día de hoy ya me he hecho a la idea de que no voy a recuperar el dinero que he metido en Forum... Tengo la esperanza de recuperar lo que he metido en Bosques Naturales,



No es por meterte miedo, pero mirate esto:


bosques_naturales_ha_reducido_plantilla



> ...Lo que en la práctica supone que Bosques Naturales vende a sus clientes árboles un 500% más caro que en los viveros, donde se puede comprar uno de estos plantones a 5 euros, mientras que desglosado el importe del árbol de resto del paquete de servicios, Bosques Naturales lo vende a sus clientes entre 20 y 30 euros.



risis/Afinsa



> ..BosquesNaturales cierra el ejercicio con pérdidas por valor de unmillón de euros. Las ventas han caído un 25% y no han ingresado clientes nuevos este año. La empresa ha recurrido a ampliaciones de capital once veces desde 1996, por un valor de 13.650.352 euros..


----------



## Eslo (16 Nov 2006)

*No, si ya lo sé...*

Ya he solicitado la venta de los árboles. Se supone que la compañía está dispuesta a comprarlos, o por los menos así me lo ha dicho la comercial que me los ha vendido y a la que le he solicitado la venta anticipada a la corta. Si me devuelven el dinero o no... es cuestión de 40 días. 

Tenía la información del primer link. Tengo un alerta en Google para todo este tema, pero te agradezco muchísimo el interés.

GRACIAS


----------



## chelimo (16 Nov 2006)

De nada, espero que recobres la pasta. De hecho te confieso que yo estuve tentado de contratar en un futuro la hipoteca verde esa que tenian, de echo estuve tratando con un comercial y me daban la brasa en el mail, pero desde hace unos meses ya no tengo noticias, supongo que será uno de los despedidos.
Ya nos contarás.


----------



## ex-burbujista (17 Nov 2006)

Eslo dijo:


> Soy joven y estoy sobradamente preparado... licenciado... idiomas... informática... y aunque me digan que me han pegado el timo de la estampita, no me considero tonto. Si algún dia ahorro algo... ¿estará a salvo? Mi pareja es argentina y me dice que NO. Yo, todavía trato de ser positivo.



Lo que no entiendo es que hayas tardado tanto en pedir tu dinero. al dia siguiente de lo de forum debiste intentarlo.

a eso ultimo que dices te respondo. uno de los motivos del precio de la vivienda es ese. que la vivienda es tuya, tu la disfrutas o la alquilas, y pase lo que pase tienes una vivienda. 
aunque valga la mitad, tienes la vivienda en la playa o donde sea.

El dinero y otras inversiones hoy es y mañana no es.

No digo que lo justifique ni me parezca bien, digo loque ocurre.


----------



## Stock26 (17 Nov 2006)

A mi lo de invertir en bosques naturales siempre me ha parecido una idea cojonuda. GAnas dinero mientras haces una contribución magnífica a la sociedad. Lo q no sabía es q lo llevaba el hermano de el del Forum, se me ponen los pelos de punta...


----------



## Deadzoner (17 Nov 2006)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> a eso ultimo que dices te respondo. uno de los motivos del precio de la vivienda es ese. que la vivienda es tuya, tu la disfrutas o la alquilas, y pase lo que pase tienes una vivienda.
> aunque valga la mitad, tienes la vivienda en la playa o donde sea.
> 
> El dinero y otras inversiones hoy es y mañana no es.
> ...



Yo tengo parte de mis ahorros en castañas, congeladas para que no se estropeen. Pase lo que pase, siempre puedo comerme las castañas.
Los pisitos y otras inversiones, hoy es y mañana no es.
Estoy estudiando invertir en morcillas de Burgos, pero no se si se van a revalorizar como la inflación, como pasa con las castañas.
Las castañas nunca las venderé por debajo de lo que me costaron, y además siempre va a haber demanda de castañas.


----------



## Spencer_Lokerbund (19 Nov 2006)

Acabo de descubrir una página de inversión en plantas solares y quería saber si alguien conoce algo del tema, no vaya a ser que esto sea una especie de Forum Filatélico.

Ya de momento, lo de la lista de espera y tener que pagar sólamente inscribirse me da mal rollo.


----------



## Spencer_Lokerbund (19 Nov 2006)

Acabo de descubrir una página de inversión en plantas solares y quería saber si alguien conoce algo del tema, no vaya a ser que esto sea una especie de Forum Filatélico.

Ya de momento, lo de la lista de espera y tener que pagar sólamente inscribirse me da mal rollo.

http://www.opde.net/4520/index.html


----------



## Floater (19 Nov 2006)

*cuenta corriente 3,35 TAE*

Abrí el tema con anterioridad pero lo he perdido.... es el interés más alto que he visto. ¿conoceis la caja?

Caja de Baleares Sa Nostra www.sanostra.es

Cuenta para ahorrar con un alto interés y total disponibilidad. La contratación es exclusiva a través de internet o teléfono.
902 212 365
oficina.directa@sanostra.es
* Alta rentabilidad: 3,35% T.A.E.
* Características:
# Sin comisión de mantenimiento
# Liquidación mensual de intereses en la misma cuenta
# No admite domiciliación de recibos
# No admite ni tarjetas ni talonarios vinculados
* Disponibilidad
# Inmediata mediante traspaso o transferencia, llamando de 8:00 h a 22:00 h a la oficina directa 902 212 365 o bien a través de sanostra.net las 24 horas del día.
* Requisitos:
# Ingreso mínimo inicial de 300€. El resto de ingresos pueden ser de cualquier cantidad.
# Ser persona física
# Ser mayor de edad
# Residir en territorio español


----------



## chelimo (19 Nov 2006)

Spencer_Lokerbund dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir una página de inversión en plantas solares y quería saber si alguien conoce algo del tema, no vaya a ser que esto sea una especie de Forum Filatélico.
> 
> Ya de momento, lo de la lista de espera y tener que pagar sólamente inscribirse me da mal rollo.
> 
> http://www.opde.net/4520/index.html



El problema de este tipo de inversiones, es primero las asunciones que hacen de subidas continuadas de tarifas en su calculo del VAN, y dos la incertidumbre que existe sobre la duracion de las tarifas subvencionadas (creo que ahora el kw se paga a casi el triple que en la generacion convencional) ya que hay indicios de que quieren suprimirlas, si esto pasa la rentabilidad va a ser a mucho mas largo plazo.


----------



## ex-burbujista (19 Nov 2006)

Deadzoner dijo:


> Yo tengo parte de mis ahorros en castañas, congeladas para que no se estropeen. Pase lo que pase, siempre puedo comerme las castañas.
> Los pisitos y otras inversiones, hoy es y mañana no es.
> Estoy estudiando invertir en morcillas de Burgos, pero no se si se van a revalorizar como la inflación, como pasa con las castañas.
> Las castañas nunca las venderé por debajo de lo que me costaron, y además siempre va a haber demanda de castañas.



Eres libre de decir todas las tonterias que quieras.

Eso no quiere decir que tengas ninguna idea ni de finanzas ni de gestion de patrimonios.

Lo que muestras es tu ignorancia.

¿Tego que recordarte que los bancos centrales compran oro? y eso que no lo pueden disfrutar ni ganar nada alquilandolo? (lo compran aun sabiendo que posiblemente se depreciara) 
Pero en los bancos centrales no conocen tus teorias de las morcillas.

En lo que tienes razon es que para gestionar un patrimonio de "cero" lo mismo da hablar de morcillas que de diamantes, se necesitan los mismos conocimientos.


----------



## Ziggy (19 Nov 2006)

Deadzoner dijo:


> Las castañas nunca las venderé por debajo de lo que me costaron, y además siempre va a haber demanda de castañas.



Además, alquilar castañas es tirar el dinero; el español tiene mentalidad de propietario de castañas, no como los europeos, que prefieren las castañas de alquiler. la llegada de emigrantes garantiza una demanda creciente de castañas y nuestro envidiable clima hace que muchos europeos se planteen venir a comer castañas a España una vez jubilados.


----------



## alvarolg (19 Nov 2006)

Floater dijo:


> Abrí el tema con anterioridad pero lo he perdido.... es el interés más alto que he visto. ¿conoceis la caja?
> 
> Caja de Baleares Sa Nostra www.sanostra.es
> 
> ...



He estado echándole un ojo, y he visto esto:
** Tipo de interés de la cuenta: Euribor mensual (media mensual), redondeado a la décima de punto inferior. TAE calculada según el valor del Euribor al mes de Octubre de 2006.*

La verdad es que me parece una opción muy muy interesante, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el Euribor a 1 mes siempre suele estar un par de décimas por encima de los tipos del BCE... aparte que las otras entidades (ING, uno-e, openbank...) suelen hacerse las remolonas a la hora de actualizar el interés de sus cuentas remuneradas.

De todos modos, no conozco nada acerca de esta entidad, y lógicamente antes hay que informarse bien acerca de ella.


----------



## Firi (20 Nov 2006)

*Comprar bajadas del IBEX*

Me parece que se ha hablado ya de esto en otra ocasión, sin ir más lejos en este hilo, aunque no me quedo muy claro el tema.

Que producto debe adquirir si confio en una bajada del IBEX y quiero rentabiliar mi dinero con ello? Se hablo algo de comprar futuros aunque no tengo mu claro que es eso.

A ver que hago con este dinerillo...


----------



## Eslo (20 Nov 2006)

*Españoles y Alquiler*

Yo sólo quiero añadir que he vivido 5 años en Inglaterra y no puedo corroborar el que prefieran vivir de alquiler. De hecho ellos tenían el mismo prejuicio acerca de los españoles "que preferíamos alquilar a comprar".

Yo creo que los españoles tenemos complejo de inferioridad frente a los europeos... pero no creo que tengamos mucho que envidiarles. De hecho, cuandon vienen aquí, compran. Esta es una de las razones de que suban los pisos en las costas. Los extranjeros (ingleses, alemanes...) tienen un mayor poder adquisitivo, y fomentan la subida de precios, para lo que para nosotros serían primeras viviendas.

Mi experiencia es: alquila la persona que está de paso, o la que no tiene recursos. No es un problema de mentalidad española.


----------



## ex-burbujista (20 Nov 2006)

Firi dijo:


> Me parece que se ha hablado ya de esto en otra ocasión, sin ir más lejos en este hilo, aunque no me quedo muy claro el tema.
> 
> Que producto debe adquirir si confio en una bajada del IBEX y quiero rentabiliar mi dinero con ello? Se hablo algo de comprar futuros aunque no tengo mu claro que es eso.
> 
> A ver que hago con este dinerillo...



informate de lo que son los futuros, http://www.meff.com/

Olvidate de las opciones, son muchisimo mas liosas y mas peligrosas.

los futuros son sencillos. en la web de meff hay bastante informacion.


----------



## alicate (21 Nov 2006)

¿que os parecen para invertir las letras del tesoro?


----------



## ellison (21 Nov 2006)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> informate de lo que son los futuros, http://www.meff.com/
> 
> Olvidate de las opciones, son muchisimo mas liosas y mas peligrosas.
> 
> los futuros son sencillos. en la web de meff hay bastante informacion.



a ver, nos puedes iluminar y decirnos por qué, según tú:

1) los futuros "son sencillos",
2) las opciones son "liosas y más peligrosas"


----------



## ellison (21 Nov 2006)

alicate dijo:


> ¿que os parecen para invertir las letras del tesoro?



bien

almenos tendrás tu dinero y el cupón al vencimiento del bono, no como el colega que quiere vender futuros (y se quedará pelado) para aprovecharse de una supuesta bajada del ibex que:

- vete tú a saber si pasará
- y si pasa, vete tú a saber cuándo

pues esas dos cosas tienes que saber para ganar con una estrategia simple con derivados: saber qué y cuándo va a pasar.

por no decir que si todo el mundo cree que el ibex va a bajar, los futuros estarán muy baratos

joder macho, y la gente que pide cosas como cómo beneficiarse de una bajada del ibex, QUE SE LEA EL HILO ANTES, que se ha respondido un montón de veces

saludos


----------



## Yomismo (21 Nov 2006)

Ya he preguntado alguna vez al respecto, pero sigo sin encontrar una respuesta clara. Qué os parece un unit linked? Sería contratarlo en lugar de un plan de pensiones, ya que para un tiempo grande tiene mejor fiscalidad por lo que tengo entendido 

No tengo mucha idea de economía, pero no quiero compararlo con inversiones en fondos, pues tendría que estar pendiente de ellos y no tengo los conocimientos adecuados. En cambio el unit linked también invierte en fondos, pero la elección de los mismos no la realizaría yo, quedándome sólo la tarea de distribuir el capital entre las cestas que me ofrecen, con distinto perfil de riesgo. Soy consciente que los primeros años las comisiones de gestión se me comerían gran parte del capital inicial aportado, pero teniendo en cuenta que es a largo plazo y el interés compuesto, pues creo que con pequeñas aportaciones mensuales podría resultar rentable (a largo plazo vuelvo a recalcar)


----------



## ellison (23 Nov 2006)

Yomismo dijo:


> Ya he preguntado alguna vez al respecto, pero sigo sin encontrar una respuesta clara. Qué os parece un unit linked? Sería contratarlo en lugar de un plan de pensiones, ya que para un tiempo grande tiene mejor fiscalidad por lo que tengo entendido



Hola

Lo del unit linked creo que se ha respondido ya muy claramente en este mismo hilo. A raíz del cambio en la tributación de los fondos, los unit-linked han perdido su atractivo.

Los fondos sirven para lo que tú quieres, desentenderte de la gestión de tu dinero pagándole a otro para que lo haga por ti. Por lo tanto, es la vía a seguir en tu caso.

El problema es que la renta variable no creo que tenga ya mucho recorrido al alza (más bien al contrario). Yo ahora metería la pasta en depósitos o en bonos de corto vencimiento e iría renovando. O si tienes los huevos de acero como el prenda de ex-burbujista y te puedes permitir pringar toda la pasta que metas, ponerte corto de índices, acciones, etc, con derivados y beneficiarte de la bajada de los precios.

El momento de entrar en bolsa es cuando los periódicos y en los telediarios sale en primera plana y en portada que la bolsa está fatal. El momento de salir es al revés, cuando todo son noticias de máximos históricos y tal; es decir: ahora. 

Cuando quieras entrar en RV con fondos, te recomiendo los fondos indexados, los que replican un índice, ya que tienen menos comisiones y no te la pueden meter doblada tanto con chanchulleos y mafias, tan propios de los fondos.

saludos


----------



## ex-burbujista (24 Nov 2006)

ellison dijo:


> a ver, nos puedes iluminar y decirnos por qué, según tú:
> 
> 1) los futuros "son sencillos",
> 2) las opciones son "liosas y más peligrosas"





ellison dijo:


> O si tienes los huevos de acero como el prenda de ex-burbujista y te puedes permitir pringar toda la pasta que metas, ponerte corto de índices, acciones, etc, con derivados y beneficiarte de la bajada de los precios.



1- yo no recomiendo nada- solo recomiendo si tengo seguridad absoluta. 
*Recomende NO usar las opciones o los warrants pues tengo seguridad absoluta de que perderá todo su dinero.*

Pero los futuros no tienen nada que ver con las opciones, (por cierto con los futuros no es importante saber el momento, cuando se terminan los contratos se reenganchan con nuevos contratos para el siguiente periodo)

Invertir en futuros no es diferente a comprar una accion o un indice, y puedes comprar futuros (que seria practicamente igual que si compraras la accion o un indice) o venderlos que seria igual que si vendieras acciones que te han prestado.

2- (simplificando) las opciones si pasado cierto tiempo no "aciertas" pierdes toda la inversion. 
las opciones son apuestas como la loteria o las quinielas, cuando se pasa la fecha pierdes todo lo apostado, a no ser que te toque la loteria o el reintegro, 
con la diferencia que con las opciones cuando aciertas solo ganas el doble o el triple.

invertir en acciones exige algo de conocimento, invertir en futuros bastante mas y algo de dedicacion. invertir en opciones exige muchisimos conocimientos y dedicacion diaria. (no lo digo yo lo dice meff)


----------



## cassiterita (25 Nov 2006)

*metales, materia prima*

pdf mu interesante (en inglés).... pese al estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria en EEUU, la demanda seguira superando la oferta, la producción no puede aumentar tanto como la demanda, y los stocks estan en niveles ridiculamente bajos

Credit Suisse - Equity research 2006-11-01


----------



## Muzzy (1 Dic 2006)

*Cuenta en Dólares - Viaje a Coneticut*

Hola,

Es la primera vez que escribo en el foro. Encuentro algunos de los mensajes rotundamente brillantes. Considero que esta todo "muy recalentado" y como cualquier mercado tiene que corregir. 

Como opcion para nuestros ahorros, yo estoy mirando una cuenta en dolares que propoporciona el banco popular.

Riesgos:
Actualmente el dolar esta bajando y puede bajar mas debido a la situacion de crisis (desaceleracion para los politiacmente correctos) en EEUU. Han arrancado la maquina de hacer billlets ya que parece que la inflacion no es grave.
Las inversiones en moneda son muy volatiles

Condiciones:
Cuenta en dolares con un 4,5% de interes.
El quebranto de moneda supone un 2%.
Las ganancias tributan al tipo habitual de la renta.
Si se pillla el dolar en un buen momento puede obtenerse una rentabilidad de un 5% con facilidad. Si no producira intereses hasta que algun dia suba hasta lo que lo compramos. 
En un caso extremo te coges a la parienta y te vas de compras a Coneticut, que al fin y al cabo el poder adquisitivo de los dolares es mayor.


PLAN AHORRO ESPECIAL DOLARES USA 
( Residentes y no residentes) 

http://www.bancopopular.es/productos/ProdPlantilla.asp?Prod=800


Que os parece?


----------



## Eddy (1 Dic 2006)

El dólar se ha devaluado respecto al euro este año cuanto? un 8%? Con lo cual habrías perdido un 3% este año. ¿Compensa ese puntillo y pico más el riesgo que asumes? 

No digo que te vaya a salir mal, puede que haya otro atentatado tocho en Europa, y el dolar suba, y tu acabes ganando un 15% al año, pero eso que tú quieres hacer se llama especulación, y en mi opinión, eso no se hace con las cosas de comer, salvo que tengas un conocimiento más básico que el que te lleva a preguntar en este foro, o bien te queme el dinero en las manos/te lo hayas encontrado en una papelera.

En cuyo caso, es más divertido el tema de opciones/futuros donde puedes ganar (2%prob) o perder (98% prob) mucho más rápido.


gráfico


----------



## dakz (10 Dic 2006)

Y que tal invertir en crear una empresa? O ser un socio capitalista de jovenes empresarios? 
El retorno de inversion puede ser mucho mayor que el misero 4% que dan los bancos y encima ayudamos al pais!


----------



## danii (10 Dic 2006)

A traves de la empresa de mis padres, deposito a tres meses, referenciado al euribor a 1 año.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Dic 2006)

*http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?p=199005#post199005*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?p=199005#post199005


----------



## jbernal (14 Dic 2006)

Aconsejais algún banco suizo para meter pasta en un depósito?


----------



## alvarogar (14 Dic 2006)

Los bancos suizos cobran mucha pasta en comisiones, a no ser que tengas una fortuna, y allí los tipos son muy bajos. Además correrias el riesgo del tipo de cambio, y en estos momentos todo parece indicar que el euro está muy sobrevalorado.
Si por alguna extraña razón quieres mantener el dinero a salvo de las vicisitudes de ejpaña, te recomiendo un fondo de inversión de una entidad extranjera; americana o suiza. Que puede estar en euros, y puede ser del activo que tu quieras.
Los puedes contratar en muchos bancos. por ejemplo openbank comercializa muchos fondos buenísimos de jpmorgan y ubs.
Y creo que los puedes contratar directamente con ellos mandándoles un cheque o una transferencia (Tienen oficinas en españa).
Asi que: pase lo que pase con tu banco, tu fondo es independiente de este.


----------



## RobinHood (14 Dic 2006)

En Bankinter hay unos fondos a plazo fijo que creo que son bastante rentables.

A modo de ejemplo, por fondos a 2 semanas te dan un 3,47% que no está nada mal para un período tan corto de tiempo


----------



## Muzzy (15 Dic 2006)

*Comprate un Huerto*

Propuse anteriormente poner algo de dinero en dolares pero Eddy casi me ha convencido. Soy un joven que escucha a los mayores y porque me gustan sus historias. No les hago caso por la misma razon, y suponiendo que soys tambien jovenes, os transmito el mismo consejo que ellos me dieron:
"Comprate un huerto". 
Hay que comentar que los mayores a los que escucho son anteriores al ladrilleo y que quizá el consejo sea el mismo que "compra te un piso", pero se da la diferencia de que el huerto es un bien productivo y piso un bien no productivo. A lo mejor esa frase de la suegra de "compra te un piso" es la degeneración de la frase "comprate un campo" o "comprate un huerto" que le dijo la abuela.

Volviendo al tema y para tiempos de macrocrisis que se pronostican en este foro, la mejor inversion es un huerto. Ante el cataclismo de los restos de españa, vuelta al siglo 19 (que duró hasta los años 60 en este bendito pais).

Pero, eso si, aunque la tierra sea tuya. Aunque hayas llegado despues de varias generaciones de trabajo a poseer un pedacito de tierra. Aunque hayas superado la lucha de clases, lleves en tu famila 1000 años de lucha pobres-ricos, terratenientes-jornaleros, aunque lo de latifundio aparezca en los libros de historia. En esta sociedad moderna y avanzada, los terra-no-tenientes modernos de los ayuntamientos y de la (des)ordenancion del territorio, no te permitirán construir una casa en tu tierra. Siendo esa aspiración lo más básico, a lo que ha aspirado el hombre durante toda la historia de la humanidad. Con el también básico objeto de protejer a su familia, a su vez, la base de la perpetuación de la especie.

Ante la especulación, extinción.

Un abrazo


----------



## Muzzy (15 Dic 2006)

*Comprate un huerto*

Me matizo. El huerto es para criar lechugas, ovejas o cualquier cosa que nazca o crezca en la tierra. No se vaya a animar alguno a "flexibilizar el mercado de los huertos"  

Saludos


----------



## alvarogar (15 Dic 2006)

RobinHood dijo:


> En Bankinter hay unos fondos a plazo fijo que creo que son bastante rentables.
> 
> A modo de ejemplo, por fondos a 2 semanas te dan un 3,47% que no está nada mal para un período tan corto de tiempo



Estimado Robin. Supongo que ya lo sabrá, pero lo matizo por si alguien se llama a engaño con tu post.
El 3,47% a 2 semanas es T.A.E. O sea tasa equivalente a un año.Lo que quiere decir que te dan el 3,47 a un año, pero como sólo lo tienes 2 semanas, pues tienes que dividir por 24 (quincenas que tiene el año aprox.) .
Si me dieran el 3,47 neto en dos semanas metia todo lo que tengo y pedia todo el crédito que me pudieran dar


----------



## RobinHood (15 Dic 2006)

Por supuesto alvarogar, siempre se habla de rentabilidad anual, al igual que todas las promociones y publicidades que nos llegan de las diferentes entidades bancarias.

Comparando con ING, por ejemplo que ofrece un 2,65 % en Bankinter podría conseguirse un 30 % mas en un plazo muy corto (2 semanas)


----------



## supertrasgu (17 Dic 2006)

Yo lo metí todo el verano pasado en fondos de inversión de Europa del Este y la India. Estoy perdiendo dinero, pero confío en el largo plazo.
Lo que sí fué una cagada de la que ya me he salido es haber comprado dólares.


----------



## dafo (19 Dic 2006)

*Los depósitos siguen avanzando*

https://www.activobank.com/applic/c...EPOSITOS_TRADICIONALES/DEPOSITO_ACTIVO_ANUAL/ 

Depósitos Activos
> Depósito Activo Anual


Es una imposición a plazo fijo de 12 meses, con la cual además de obtener una atractiva rentabilidad que recibirás al vencimiento , siempre tendrás la seguridad de recuperar tu inversión inicial al vencimiento. Este depósito sólo es contratable para nuevos clientes

Tipo de interés: 4,50% T.A.E. 

Liquidación de intereses: Vencimiento. 

Importe mínimo/máximo: 3.000/18.000 euros. 

Retención fiscal a cuenta: 15% sobre los intereses generados. 

Con total liquidez, ya que podrás rembolsar en su totalidad tu dinero. En caso de cancelación anticipada se aplicará una penalización del 2% pasando por tanto a remunerarse el 2,5% TAE por el total de días en los que el capital ha permanecido invertido. 

Este depósito sólo es contratable para nuevos clientes


----------



## danii (20 Dic 2006)

4,5% a un año esta pero que muy bien!

Pero no han actualizado la retencion, será del 18%.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Dic 2006)

*8000€ en 15 dias*

http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?p=202915#post202915

Aqui se explica como se ha podido generar 8000€ en plusvalias en 15 dias.Para el 2007 la cartera propuesta sigue siendo totalmente válida (los 8000€ se quedarán muy cortos para el primer semestre de 2007)

http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?p=202915#post202915


salu2


----------



## Xin (22 Dic 2006)

Una pregunta a los que teneis el dinero referenciado al euribor?

Que tratos os han hecho?
Porquè a mi, creo que me estan haciendo la pirula.
Me dan a 1 mes (euribor - 0,3%).
I conozco a alguno que le dan (euribor -0,2%)

Qual és vuestro margen?


----------



## danii (23 Dic 2006)

deposito a 6 meses referenciado al euribor a 3 meses.


----------



## Javier (23 Dic 2006)

*UNO-E cien euros por domiciliar nómina...*

Por navidad acabo de recibir una felicitación de uno-e con oferta de 100 euros por nuevo cliente que venga "recomendado" ( me han dado un codigo que debe dar el nuevo cliente en el teléfono de UNO-e a la hora de darse de alta).

Si el nuevo cliente mantiene durante seis meses bien domiciliación de nómina (más de 1000 euros), o bien cuenta, o bien plan de pensiones, o bien depósito con al menos 3000 euros es cuando se dan los 100 euros tanto al nevo cliente como al viejo.

Si a alguien le interesa que me mande un privado y le doy el código.


----------



## Bokeron (23 Dic 2006)

Banca March. Depósito a plazo fijo a 12 meses.

Liquidación mensual de intereses.

9% nominal los dos primeros meses.
3% nominal los diez restantes.

Tae 4,11%

Para clientes nuevos. Desde 15.000 hasta 150.000

Sólo hasta 31.12.06


----------



## emigrante (25 Dic 2006)

Que casualidad...yo tambien he invertido en fondos en Europa del Este y La Ind ia; pero hace 2 meses. Por el momento el de Europa del Este va cojonudamente mientras que el de la India ni fu ni fa.

Tambien confio en el largo plazo

saludos



supertrasgu dijo:


> Yo lo metí todo el verano pasado en fondos de inversión de Europa del Este y la India. Estoy perdiendo dinero, pero confío en el largo plazo.
> Lo que sí fué una cagada de la que ya me he salido es haber comprado dólares.


----------



## Filatelico (26 Dic 2006)

¿Y que depositos de plazo fijo de 3 ò 6 meses hay ahora referenciados al euribor pero en banco fisicos?( nada de online por internet)

Gracias por las respuestas,es q no he encontrao en el foro justo esto q pregunto.


----------



## danii (26 Dic 2006)

Pregunta en el banco gallego


----------



## Filatelico (27 Dic 2006)

Gracias y alguna segunda opcion?
por q no hay ningun banco gallego en Huelva


----------



## El_Presi (28 Dic 2006)

http://www.finanzas.com/id.9127758/noticias/noticia.htm

ING Direct sube el tipo de interés de su Cuenta Naranja hasta el 3% TAE


----------



## alvarolg (28 Dic 2006)

El_Presi dijo:


> http://www.finanzas.com/id.9127758/noticias/noticia.htm
> 
> ING Direct sube el tipo de interés de su Cuenta Naranja hasta el 3% TAE



Pues con tipos al 3,5% y con perspectivas de seguir subiendo, se podrían haber desmarcado y ofrecer algo más, porque el 3% ya lo da uno-e en su cuenta remunerada desde hace tiempo.


----------



## estrujillo (28 Dic 2006)

*dolares y bolsa americana*

Esto lo habia posteado ayer en el foro de acciones de guerrilla, donde nadie le ha hecho ni caso, asi que lo pongo aqui, a ver si a alguien le interesa ...

Recientemente he leido que el bajo precio del dolar podria frenar la subida de tipos o incluso hacer que Trichet los baje. Suena logico que el BCE no quiera un euro demasiado fuerte respecto al dolar.

Por eso una posible medida para facilitarle a Mr. Trichet su labor seria comprar dolares. Problema: El dolar tiene pinta de que va a bajar mas, asi que no seria una inversion recomendable para nadie. 

Una posible solucion seria invertir en la bolsa americana. Si el dolar baja normalmente la bolsa sube (las empresas americanas se hacen mas competitivas) y lo compensa, y al final cabe esperar una rentabilidad similar a la de la bolsa de aqui.

No me dedico a estas cosas y el que lo haga que se informe bien antes. Lo comento solo porque se me ha ocurrido que puede ser util.

Y si alguien sabe mas sobre el tema de invertir en USA agradeceria consejos ...


----------



## Alquilo (29 Dic 2006)

¿Alguien sabe como invertir en oro a través de bolsa en España? En EE.UU. hay un ETF "GLD" que te permite meter con facilidad y también puedes comprar acciones de empresas de minería.


----------



## alvarogar (29 Dic 2006)

*dolar y bolsa usa*

Yo apuesto claramente a favor de acciones y bonos usa y del dólar.
La verdad es que ahora es dificil encontrar una opinión a favor del dólar.
Cuando eso ocurre es que todo el mundo se ha posicionado en contra y a partir de ahora empezarán a predominar las compras sobre las ventas. Es el principio del sentimiento contrario.
El mantenimiento sostenido de un dólar bajo, va a hacer que las empresas USA inunden los mercados mundiales con sus productos. Esto se va a notar en sus resultados en los próximos trimestres.
Al mismo tiempo los tipos de interés tienden a mantenerse e incluso puede que empiecen a bajar. Todo ello va a tirar al alza de las acciones y bonos americanos. Y en cuanto empiecen a subir atraerán a los inversores europeos que tendran que adquirir dólares para comprarlas. Lo que a su vez tirará del dólar para arriba.
Hay una teoria de valoración de tipos de cambio que se llama "paridad del poder de compra" o algo así. Que sostiene que a largo plazo las divisas tienden a ajustarse para que un producto estandarizado cueste lo mismo a los compradores de distintos paises. Algo así como el índice "big mac" (basado en el precio de la citada hamburguesa).
Si uno mira diferentes precios de productos conocidos en usa y en Europa, se dará cuenta de que todo es al menos un 30% mas barato en USA.
Esto con el tiempo tenderá a ajustarse. Y me parecen mas fiables estas teorias que los sesudos estudios macroeconómicos que no aciertan nunca.
Aparte de que el déficit comercial ya está empezando a corregirse, por efecto de la propia bajada del dólar.

El problema de estas ideas es que hay que tener verdadera vocación de largo plazo. Suponiendo que tenga razón, el mercado no me la va a dar mañana. Habrá que aguantar movimientos en contra a corto plazo. 
Es muy posible que el dólar se pasee por el 1.4 o mas. Yo aprovecharé para añadir posiciones. Espero que mis ideas se materialicen al cabo de 3-5 años.
Yo espero unos retornos bastante superiores que de los activos europeos en ese plazo.


----------



## dafo (29 Dic 2006)

*Aumenta el Depósito 8 uno-e*

Depósito 8 uno-e 
. 
Depósito a 6 meses.
8% nominal anual durante el primer mes. Resto del período (5 meses) referenciado a Euribor a un mes: 4,48% TAE*.
Hasta 100.000 euros. 


Condiciones generales 
. 
Liquidación de intereses a elección del titular, mensual o a vencimiento, esta última creada en previsión de la posible Reforma Fiscal de 2007 de la que podría beneficiarse fiscalmente. Se abonarán en la Cuenta Remunerada uno-e. 
. 
En el caso de solicitar cancelación de forma anticipada, el cliente recibirá intereses al 1% por el período transcurrido desde la fecha de constitución hasta la fecha de cancelación. 
. 
La renovación será automática, para periodos sucesivos de 6 meses, tomando como referencia el último euribor 1 mes publicado a fecha de la renovación. 
. 
Oferta válida hasta el 31 de enero de 2007. 
. 
La constitución del Depósito 8 uno-e deberá efectuarse con anterioridad al 28 de febrero de 2007 y está limitada a los nuevos clientes que se den de alta en el Servicio uno-e a partir del 31 de agosto de 2006. 
. 
* Según el euribor 1 mes publicado por Reuters el 22/12/06 (3,671%)


----------



## supertrasgu (29 Dic 2006)

emigrante dijo:


> Que casualidad...yo tambien he invertido en fondos en Europa del Este y La Ind ia; pero hace 2 meses. Por el momento el de Europa del Este va cojonudamente mientras que el de la India ni fu ni fa.
> 
> Tambien confio en el largo plazo
> 
> saludos



Hola Emigrante,
He revisado mis movimientos y estaba equivocado, estoy ganando en todos. En concreto:

MLIIF EMERG EUR EUROS: 6,8% desde finales de Abril
PICTET F.EASTERN EUROPE R: 0,9% desde finales de Abril
FIDELITY INDIA FOCUS EUR: 1,5% apenas lo he abierto

Saludos.


----------



## bobo (30 Dic 2006)

100% de acuerdo con alvarogar.
Pero 3 años me parece un poco justo, mejor pensar en 5 años (si ganamos antes no vamos a llorar  ).
El dolar pasara los 1.40 - 1.45 en 2007 y puede ser que vas a tocar los 1.50 : en 2008; por eso no comprar todo de una vez.



alvarogar dijo:


> Yo apuesto claramente a favor de acciones y bonos usa y del dólar.........Si uno mira diferentes precios de productos conocidos en usa y en Europa, se dará cuenta de que todo es al menos un 30% mas barato en USA.......El problema de estas ideas es que hay que tener verdadera vocación de largo plazo. .........Es muy posible que el dólar se pasee por el 1.4 o mas. Yo aprovecharé para añadir posiciones. Espero que mis ideas se materialicen al cabo de 3-5 años.Yo espero unos retornos bastante superiores que de los activos europeos en ese plazo.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Ene 2007)

*Ganar Mucha Pasta*

TODAVIA SIGUE LA RECOMENDACION PARA 1ER SEMESTRE 2007

FUENTE http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=11&pp=15

OTRAS RECOMENDACIONES
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=LEON.PA&t=my

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=IFG.PA

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=DPT.PA&t=my&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=


----------



## Beborn (3 Ene 2007)

dafo dijo:


> Depósito 8 uno-e
> .
> Depósito a 6 meses.
> 8% nominal anual durante el primer mes. Resto del período (5 meses) referenciado a Euribor a un mes: 4,48% TAE*.
> Hasta 100.000 euros.



Me lo he abierto.

Pero sólo es nominal el primer mes no?
Es decir del dinero que meta, el primer mes me dan un 8% contante y sonante. Los otros 5 meses son TAE según entiendo. Asi que habrá que dividir el Euribor a 1 mes de cada uno de los 5 meses entre 12 para calcular el interés nominal real de cada mes no?

Salu2.


----------



## alvarogar (3 Ene 2007)

Lamento desilusionarte, pero no es así. 
El primer mes te dan el 8% t.a.e. O sea (8%/12) Si metes 1000€ te dan 80/12=6,6€ aprox.
El resto el euribor a un mes, o sea el 3 y pico %.
Lo que pasa es que sumando la tae del primer mes 8% con la de los siguientes 3,x% da una t.a.e total del 4.4% a 6 meses.
De todas formas está muy bien eh!
No vas a encontar nada mejor en depósitos.


----------



## Beborn (3 Ene 2007)

alvarogar dijo:


> Lamento desilusionarte, pero no es así.
> El primer mes te dan el 8% t.a.e. O sea (8%/12) Si metes 1000€ te dan 80/12=6,6€ aprox.
> El resto el euribor a un mes, o sea el 3 y pico %.
> Lo que pasa es que sumando la tae del primer mes 8% con la de los siguientes 3,x% da una t.a.e total del 4.4% a 6 meses.
> ...



Ajam! Gracias. Efectivamente es algo peor de lo que pensaba, pero aún así mucho mejor que cualquier otro depósito a 6 meses (que yo conozca) que ofrecen otros bancos.


----------



## dafo (3 Ene 2007)

Beborn dijo:


> Me lo he abierto.
> 
> Pero sólo es nominal el primer mes no?
> Es decir del dinero que meta, el primer mes me dan un 8% contante y sonante. Los otros 5 meses son TAE según entiendo. Asi que habrá que dividir el Euribor a 1 mes de cada uno de los 5 meses entre 12 para calcular el interés nominal real de cada mes no?
> ...



Es como ha comentado alvarogar en su mensaje. Por otro lado, al cabo de los seis meses, si el depósito se renueva automáticamente, la rentabilidad del segundo semestre sólo dependerá del euribor, con lo cual el TAE para esos seis meses restantes no será el 4 y pico. 

Con este depósito consigues que el dinero esté a un buen TAE durante los seis primero meses del año, y te permitirá estar a la espera de mejores condiciones en otros depósitos para los otros seis meses restantes o cualquier otro plazo que fijes.
(o incluso a la espera de estudiar cualquier otro tipo de inversión con más riesgo, pero quizás mas rentabilidad)

Saludos


----------



## Crash (7 Ene 2007)

El jueves pasé por una oficina del Sabadell-Atlántico. Entro y les digo que quiero poner un dinero a plazo fijo, me dicen que me espere que el director tiene una visita. Acaba la visita, entro (yo tengo 30 años, y no pensaba entrar, fue impulsivo, iba con bambas y tejanos) y le digo que qué tipos de interes dan para depósitos de toda la vida:

4'5%.

Le digo, ¿pero esto es para un depósito mixto? Respuesta, no. De toda la vida, a 6 meses (de esto no estoy seguro). Una promoción que tienen.

Me parece muy muy muy raro ¿no? A 6 meses en La Caixa te dan poco más de un 3. La única explicación que encuentro es que esten buscando dinero desesperadamente. Hasta sospecho de una estafa. 

A lo mejor me acerco a otra oficina y pregunto sin decir nada de lo otro, a ver qué me responden. Si alguien tiene ganas...

Bye.


----------



## >> 47 << (7 Ene 2007)

Ayer en Igualada vi una Caixa Sabadell que ofrecia depositos a 4% con un papel de lo más simple colgado en la puerta. 

Desconozco plazo y condiciones, pues era festivo. 

No confundir
http://www.caixasabadell.com/ 
con
https://www.sabadellatlantico.com/


----------



## >> 47 << (7 Ene 2007)

A los especulatas hispanos inmorales sinverguenzas y carroñeros, les recomiendo esta lectura para ver si se inspiran, y se van de una vez de nuestro país, a la cuna del ultraliberalismo pa forrarse como cer2.

*De -43% de precio de adquisición, pueden pasar a ganar +20%.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=212075&postcount=162


----------



## alvarogar (8 Ene 2007)

*Llegan buenos tiempos para el ahorro.*

Queremos darle una buena noticia: Openbank, su banco, ha subido la rentabilidad de sus depósitos desde el 1 de enero. Como bien sabe, siempre hemos apostado por dar la máxima rentabilidad y hoy una oportunidad para el ahorro está en los depósitos a plazo. 



Por eso, hemos decidido subir los tipos de los Depósitos a 6 meses, a un año y a dos años. Y además, lanzar un nuevo Depósito a tres meses, al 3,30% TAE, para que usted pueda conseguir un alto interés durante más tiempo. Le ofrecemos una de las mejores ofertas de Depósitos a plazo y con alta rentabilidad. Sólo cinco ejemplos:



- Depósito a dos años: 4% TAE

- Depósitos a un año: 3,65% TAE. Si es un nuevo ingreso 4% TAE

- Depósitos a 6 meses: 3,40 % TAE. Si es un nuevo ingreso 3,75% TAE

- Depósito a 3 meses: 3,30% TAE

- Depósito flexible (sin plazo y con liquidez inmediata): 3% TAE



Cara al nuevo año, reorganice su ahorro y busque el plazo que más le interesa, siempre con la alta rentabilidad de Openbank.


----------



## The_Chosen (16 Ene 2007)

e-Depósito Progresivo Cajastur 12 meses:

Primer trimestre: 3,00%
Segundo trimestre: 3,25%
Tercer trimestre: 3,75%
Cuarto trimestre: 4,50%


----------



## maroga (16 Ene 2007)

Para los amantes de los depósitos y con buena conciencia, esta gente tiene productos interesantes:
http://www.triodos.es/

Es un banco reconocido por el BCE y el Banco de España, es fiable al 100%


----------



## jotas (18 Ene 2007)

Las cosas empiezan a pintar mejor para el ahorro y ponerse a corto... esto me parece bastante significativo:

http://www.invertia.com/pb/noticia.asp?idNoticia=1679538



_Mercados
*Las letras a 18 meses dicen adiós al mercado con una rentabilidad del 3,90%*
Fecha: 17/1/2007 Fuente : Invertia

RAMÓN ARAGONÉS 
Invertia.com

El Tesoro Público celebró hoy la última subasta de letras del Tesoro a 18 meses -al menos de 2007- y lo hizo a un interés cercano al 3,90%, tal y como se preveía. La desaparición de este tradicional producto de deuda pública durante el actual ejercicio responde al interés de este organismo de financiación pública de reducir el tamaño de este mercado y de que *las emisiones y vencimientos de las letras sea a partir de ahora mensual. Sin embargo, como novedad a partir de agosto de este año, volverán a emitirse letras a 6 y siete meses*. Conoce el resultado de las última subastas a 12 meses y 18 meses y el de los bonos a 3 años y las obligaciones a 5 años. 

Tal y como dispuso el Ministerio de Hacienda en su Estrategia para 2007, el próximo mes de febrero ya no se emitirán más letras del Tesoro a 18 meses, lo que sitúa la de hoy como la última de este año y posiblemente de los venideros. 

El adiós de este producto se produce en un momento dulce ya que su rentabilidad superó en la subasta de hoy el 3,90% (se quedó en el 3,904%), lo que supone su nivel máximo en 6 años. En la anterior emisión de diciembre su precio medio fue del 3,819%, 11 décimas más que en la anterior de noviembre (que se cerró al 3,70%). 

Por otro lado, en la subasta de hoy el Tesoro Público elevó el tipo de interés de Letras a 12 meses hasta el 3,842%. En este caso se solicitaron 2.037 millones de euros de este instrumento de deuda, mientras que se otorgaron únicamente 750 millones. Por su parte, los inversores solicitaron 2.934 millones de euros en letras a 18 meses, en tanto que se adjudicaron 866 millones. 

La suspensión de las letras a un año y medio obedece, según el Tesoro, a “la paulatina y sostenida reducción del tamaño de este mercado junto con la conveniencia para el Tesoro de pasar a un esquema de subastas y vencimientos mensuales”. Cabe recordar que en los últimos años se han venido emitiendo letras todos los meses pero que sólo vencían en los meses pares. 

Asimismo, el Tesoro cambiará en 2007 su sistema de emitir letras a 12 meses alternando el vencimiento de 12 meses (en meses parres) y 11 meses (en meses impares). Por ejemplo, la última emisión de letras a 12 meses de hoy tendrá un vencimiento de 11 meses, como ha ocurrido en otros meses impares de 2006. A partir de la próxima subasta de febrero, todas las emisiones que se realicen en 2007 tendrán un plazo de vencimiento de 12 meses. En diciembre, la última emisión de este producto registró una rentabilidad del 3,771%. 

Paralelamente y para dar más liquidez a las nuevas letras a 12 meses emitidas en meses impares, en la segunda mitad de año se harán subastas de letras a 6 y 7 meses. 

La idea del Tesoro es concluir en 2008 esta reforma del mercado de las letras y bonos, de forma que desde el próximo año existan 12 productos en circulación, uno por cada mes, con amortizaciones mensuales coincidiendo con la fecha valor de cada subasta. En total, en 2007 el Tesoro tiene previsto emitir letras del Tesoro por valor de 25.700 millones de euros frente a los 25.100 millones de 2006. 

Cambios en los bonos

En cuanto a las emisiones de bonos y obligación, el montante previsto para el actual ejercicio 2007 es de 30.700 millones de euros frente a los 30.400 millones el pasado año. También en estos productos habrá novedades, especialmente en el bono a 3 años. Según el Tesoro, el elevado saldo en circulación y la corta vida residual del actual de las obligaciones a 5 años (cupón 3,25% vencimiento julio-2010) “se hace recomendable emitir ya en enero un nuevo bono a 5 años con vencimiento 2012”. 

Asimismo, en los primeros meses del año el Tesoro seguirá dando liquidez a la actual referencia a 3 años (cupón 2,90% vencimiento octubre-2008). Ello quiere decir que los bonos que se emitan en las próximas subastas (hasta que el Ministerio de Economia decida suspenderlas, cosa que ocurrirá posiblemente antes del verano) no tendrán un plazo real de tres años sino de entre uno y 19 meses (ya que caducan en octubre de 2008)apenas Con estas premisas, el Tesoro no podrá lanzar un nuevo bono del Estado a 3 años en 2007. Eso sí, Economía matiza que si las referencias en esta zona de la curva mostrasen tensiones de liquidez, se reabrirían las emisiones afectadas. _


----------



## jotas (18 Ene 2007)

... y si hasta Caja Madrid ya se apunta... los cocineros ya estan dispuestos y con el cuchillo en la mano señores, y el genero claro, despachado, listo y congelado...

http://www.invertia.com/pb/noticia.asp?idNoticia=1678804

_Productos bancarios
*Caja Madrid lanza un depósito al 4% en una ofensiva para captar 7.000 millones este año*

Fecha: 16/1/2007 Fuente : Invertia
Caja Madrid ha anunciado hoy una "apuesta estratégica" por los depósitos de ahorro como productos gancho para captar 7.000 millones de euros mediante nuevos recursos de clientes este año. La entidad señala que ha iniciado una "ofensiva comercial continuada", mediante "una batería de depósitos a distintos plazos". Por lo pronto, ha lanzado el Depósito 4, que remunera los saldos impuestos durante un año al 4% TAE (Tasa Anual Equivalente), si bien con la limitación de 100.000 euros como máximo. 

El Depósito 4 se ofrece a los nuevos clientes exclusivamente. Pero la caja también ofrece el "Depósito Creciente 2010", una imposición a tres años, cuyo tipo de interés crece con el paso del tiempo, pero que requiere una imposición mínima de 3.000 euros para contratarlo. Para el primer año es del 3,25% nominal; aumenta hasta al 3,50% para el segundo año; y hasta el 4,25% para el tercero. Para el conjunto de la operación, la TAE es del 3,70%. Los intereses se liquidan trimestralmente en una cuenta asociada. 

La estrategia se completará con el Depósito 15, cuyo lanzamiento está previsto para principios del mes de febrero. Para los clientes actuales, este depósito a 15 meses cuenta con un tipo de interés creciente, que aumenta trimestralmente y con liquidación mensual de intereses. 

Con esta estrategia, la entidad prevé incrementar el volumen de depósitos a plazo en 7.000 millones de euros durante 2007. La estrategia de captar recursos mediante depósitos con rentabilidades atractivas fue desarrollada por Caja Madrid el pasado año. Gracias a ella, durante 2006 la entidad captó 6.150 millones de euros en depósitos de clientes. De esta cantidad, 4.600 millones fueron depósitos a plazo, que aumentaron un 35,3%, y 1.550 millones ahorro a la vista, que creció un 7,4%. _


----------



## Jose (18 Ene 2007)

*Las letras alcanzan el 3,84%, la mayor rentabilidad desde mayo de 2002*

Noticias Expansión - 18/01/2007 



Las letras alcanzan el 3,84%, la mayor rentabilidad desde mayo de 2002  



Las letras a 12 meses, títulos de renta fija emitidos por el Tesoro Público, han comenzado el año en el que celebran su 20 aniversario dando nuevos alicientes a los inversores más conservadores. Ayer se celebró la primera subasta del año y estos títulos alcanzaron el 3,842%, por encima del 3,77% de la anterior subasta y la mayor rentabilidad desde la del 22 de mayo de 2002, cuando marcaron el 3,843%. A su vez, se celebró la última subasta de letras a 18 meses el Tesoro comunicó en su Programa de Emisiones de Deuda Pública para 2007 que deja de emitir títulos a 18 meses vigentes desde 1997, que subieron hasta el 3,905%, su mayor nivel desde el 19 de junio de 2002. Con esta nueva mejora encadenan 20 meses consecutivos al alza, en los que han incrementado la rentabilidad 185 y 187 puntos básicos, respectivamente.La subida de tipos de interés que lleva aplicando el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) desde diciembre de 2005 ha sentado bien a este producto, que se había quedado aletargado durante tres años consecutivos con los tipos al 2%. Ahora, con el precio del dinero en el 3,5% y con expectativas de que alcance el 4% en el medio plazo, las letras del Tesoro plantan cara a otras alternativas de ahorro. El tope que alcanzará la rentabilidad de las letras estará entre el 4% y 4,25% para este año, aunque siempre depende de lo que haga el BCE, explica Arlo Carrió, gestor de renta fija de Banco Urquijo. No obstante, aunque el interés medio de los depósitos a un año se encuentra en el 3,11%, según datos del Banco de España, existen ya varios productos que superan el 4% TAE (Tasa Anual Equivalente). Entre los mejores, el 4,50% de Activobank, el 4,25% de Citibank o el 4,09% de Banca March, con el euribor (tipo de interés interbancario) a doce meses en el 3,921%, según el dato de ayer del Banco de España. No ocurre lo mismo con los fondos de dinero. El rendimiento medio en diciembre de estos fondos de inversión fue del 0,24% y si se proyectara esta rentabilidad en los próximos doce meses alcanzaría el 2,92%, casi un punto porcentual por debajo. En el caso de las letras juega un factor a favor:el ventajoso tratamiento fiscal. Desde el 1 de enero con la nueva reforma fiscal todos los productos tributan al 18%, incluido las letras, pero a éstas últimas no se les aplica retención a cuenta del IRPF. Este panorama es aún más atractivo para el ahorrador si se tiene en cuenta la inflación, que se encuentra en el 2,7%, por lo que la rentabilidad real es aún mayor. El diferencial entre el IPC español y el interés de las letras supera los 114 puntos básicos, algo que no ocurría desde el 12 de septiembre de 2001, cuando la inflación se encontraba en el 2,3% y las letras se colocaban en el 3,715%. La paradoja de los bonos a largo plazoLas subidas de tipos de interés están beneficiando a la rentabilidad de las letras del Tesoro, pero no a los bonos de más largo plazo. La rentabilidad que evoluciona de forma inversa al precio del bono español a diez años ha pasado del 3,703% al 4,089% en tan sólo mes y medio. Este movimiento ha tenido un impacto negativo en los fondos de renta fija, que perdieron en diciembre un 0,87%, según datos de la agencia de análisis y calificación Standard & Poors. Cuando se suben los tipos de interés se produce una oleada de ventas en los bonos, lo que provoca que se eleve la rentabilidad pero que caiga el precio, ante las expectativas de que las próximas emisiones ofrecerán un interés mayor. Los últimos datos macroeconómicos respaldan nuevas subidas por parte del BCE y ya no se descuentan bajadas por parte de la Reserva Federal hoy se conoce el dato clave del IPC, lo que ha tenido un impacto negativo en los bonos, explica Arlo Carrió, gestor de renta fija de Banco Urquijo. El pasado 11 de enero se celebró la última reunión del Banco Central Europeo, en la que a pesar de que se mantuvieron los tipos en el 3,5%, se adelantó un nuevo encarecimiento de 25 puntos básicos para marzo.


----------



## lordfirefax (18 Ene 2007)

alvarogar dijo:


> Queremos darle una buena noticia: Openbank, su banco, ha subido la rentabilidad de sus depósitos desde el 1 de enero. Como bien sabe, siempre hemos apostado por dar la máxima rentabilidad y hoy una oportunidad para el ahorro está en los depósitos a plazo.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...



Pues hasta final de año tenían un Depósito Premium a 1 año al 4% TAE para clientes, o sea que eso de subir, nasti de plasti.

Salu2


----------



## Crash (18 Ene 2007)

> Para el primer año es del 3,25% nominal; aumenta hasta al 3,50% para el segundo año; y hasta el 4,25% para el tercero. Para el conjunto de la operación, la TAE es del 3,70%. Los intereses se liquidan trimestralmente en una cuenta asociada.



Entre los depósitos referenciados a bolsa (50% plazo fijo 50% bolsa), los referenciados a la liga de furgol (creo que el Sabadell) y los crecientes, andamos listos.

Dos años regalándole dinero al banco. 3,25 y 3,50. El banco coge ese dinero y lo invierte en letras y ya ha ganado y sin riesgo. Y el 4,25 del último año parece atractivo *ahora*. Pero si este año suben los tipos 3 veces, ya se planta en el 4,25 y otros dos años regalándole dinero al banco.

Te ponen la zanahoria en el hilito y con el palo delante y hala, camina o revienta.

Y por más bancos que preguntes, todos lo mismo. Santander, Sabadell, Popular... lo más que hay son "depósitos bienvenida" a 6 meses o 1 año.

Al final las letras van a ser lo mejor, al menos no te quedas con cara de gilipollas en el banco.


----------



## >> 47 << (24 Ene 2007)

Este hilo se podría pasar al nuevo subforo, para dejar más despejado el principal de chinchetas fijas.


----------



## charliness (29 Ene 2007)

>> 47 << dijo:


> Este hilo se podría pasar al nuevo subforo, para dejar más despejado el principal de chinchetas fijas.



Iba a comentar lo mismo.


----------



## sinsitiodondecaermemuerto (2 Feb 2007)

Hola a todos, estoy aprendiendo muchisimo de este foro, sobre todo en este hilo...por lo que veo los diferentes métodos de ahorro de los bancos no es oro todo lo que reluce...estoy pensando en aprovechar que tengo unos ahorrillos ,básicamente como todavía vivo en casa de los padres, pues el 80% de mi sueldo lo meto en una libreta de ahorros junto a mi novia, con la esperanza de algún dia volar del nido y estaba pensando en invertir este dinero en letras ya que comentais que ofrece unos intereses decentes y sin tantas pegas como las demás opciones bancarias...uf que rollo estoy soltando, a lo que iba, en febrero se habre subasta para adquirir letras, me lo recomendais? O sigo buscando productos de ahorro más interesantes? Mi idea es trabajar con los 8000 euros ahorrados...no soy ni mileurista así que es lo que hay...
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Dolmen (2 Feb 2007)

Creo que el Banco Popular ofrece una especie de depósito (¿se llamará así?) a dos años, cuyo interés es revisable trimestralmente al euribor + 0, 125.

Si no vas a disponer del dinero en dos años, esto estaría mucho mejor que las letras del tesoro, puesto que ya de entrada es más dinero y, sobre todo, si confías en la subida del euribor, puesto que iría mejorando con las revisiones.


----------



## ÑIÑO_BURBUJA (3 Feb 2007)

*Letras Del Tesoro*

Gúenas...
Estoy pensando en sacar la pasta que tengo en la Cta Vivienda y meterla en letras a 1 año...me da que en los dos años que me quedan todavía no me podré comprar piso..tal vez en el 2015 ;(
¿alguien me puede informar de la "operativa" para adquirir estas letras?,es decir, voy directamente a una subasta del BdE (es coña, no sabría ni preguntar al conserje) o se contratan por un banco? ¿cúales, qué comisones tienen, etc, etc?...
Muchas gracias, se ve que hoy el Google pasa de mí y no consigo encontrar info de esto


----------



## chelimo (3 Feb 2007)

Entra en www.tesoro.es, tiene un servicio propio de compra y venta de letras y bonos.


----------



## ÑIÑO_BURBUJA (3 Feb 2007)

*ya me vale...*

Joer!, gracias Chelimo...
ni lo había pensado por demasiado evidente..creía que sería un pifostio el contratar directamente


----------



## epicureista (5 Feb 2007)

Una preguntilla para los que teneis el "Depósito 8" de uno-e:

Según las condiciones del depósito, debes abrirte en primer lugar una "cuenta remunerada". Para que la cuenta remunerada te dé el 3% de interés has de tener la nómina domiciliada o hacer una transferencia mensual de 500€.

¿El depósito es independiente de cumplir esta condición de la cuenta remunerada, o tienes que domiciliar/transferir obligatoriamente para disfrutarlo? A mí lo del 3% me da igual.

Un saludo.


----------



## krako (5 Feb 2007)

epicureista dijo:


> Una preguntilla para los que teneis el "Depósito 8" de uno-e:
> 
> Según las condiciones del depósito, debes abrirte en primer lugar una "cuenta remunerada". Para que la cuenta remunerada te dé el 3% de interés has de tener la nómina domiciliada o hacer una transferencia mensual de 500€.
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa, el depósito es independiente de la cuenta remunerada. Es por si quieres los dos productos, para entendernos.


----------



## Asmodeo (7 Feb 2007)

Las Condiciones del depósito son distintas a las de la cuenta, lo único que es obligatorio crearte la cuenta para trasferir el dinero al depósito.
Una vez que quieras cerrar el depósito cierras la cuenta y pa otro lao..




SAludos.


----------



## epicureista (7 Feb 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas anteriores, esta pregunta va ahora para los que trabajais con oficina directa:

Veo que ofrecen varias ventajas por tener la nómina domiciliada, a saber:

- Menos comisiones en tu cartera de valores.
- Cuenta vivienda referenciada al euribor a 3 meses.
- Devolución 2% de recibos básicos (como ing).

¿Te dan todo esto "a la vez" por tener la nómina domiciliada o sólo uno de los servicios a elegir? Si es todo a la vez desde luego parece que son los que más te ofrecen por domiciliar la nómina.

Un saludo.


----------



## ladrilloloco (7 Feb 2007)

*qué pasa con citigroup?*

¿Sabeis si Citigroup tiene algún pleito en España por el uso de su anagrama?.
Si no es así, algo raro pasa. Finanfácil, un franquiciador de Tarragona, usa su anagrama y Citisoluciones, un chiringuito que apesta a pirámide, no sólo el anagrama sino también el nombre. Por el 2º he preguntado al Bco. de España y me dicen que no está registrado como entidad financiera, como era de suponer. Tres de sus factores me han dicho que pertenece a Citigroup, evidentemente lo dudo. Lo grave sería que Citigroup (el grupo de empresas de Citibank) estuviera detrás de estos tinglados que huelen a timo a la milla, pero claro tratándose de anglosajones hay que temerse lo peor (Drake, Dick Turpin, ...).


----------



## Beborn (8 Feb 2007)

ladrilloloco dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si Citigroup tiene algún pleito en España por el uso de su anagrama?.
> Si no es así, algo raro pasa. Finanfácil, un franquiciador de Tarragona, usa su anagrama y Citisoluciones, un chiringuito que apesta a pirámide, no sólo el anagrama sino también el nombre. Por el 2º he preguntado al Bco. de España y me dicen que no está registrado como entidad financiera, como era de suponer. Tres de sus factores me han dicho que pertenece a Citigroup, evidentemente lo dudo. Lo grave sería que Citigroup (el grupo de empresas de Citibank) estuviera detrás de estos tinglados que huelen a timo a la milla, pero claro tratándose de anglosajones hay que temerse lo peor (Drake, Dick Turpin, ...).




Citisoluciones, es, efectivamente, piramidal.
Y si, creo que tiene el "aval" de Citigroup. Es indignante que ocurran éstas cosas.
Es como si pasado mañana el BBVA sacara su propio timo piramidal, bajo el nombre de otra empresa creada al efecto.
Pero visto lo palurdos que son algunas personas, tendría un exito que te cagas.


----------



## Beborn (8 Feb 2007)

epicureista dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas anteriores, esta pregunta va ahora para los que trabajais con oficina directa:
> 
> Veo que ofrecen varias ventajas por tener la nómina domiciliada, a saber:
> 
> ...





Si, te dan todo. Yo estoy con ellos.
Incluso si te sacas una VISA (la tarjeta que te dan inicialmente es una 4B), también tienes Legalitas gratis.

Salu2.


----------



## Inconnue (11 Feb 2007)

Comprar dólares, ahora que están bajos.


----------



## lordfirefax (7 Mar 2007)

Uno-e mueve ficha en los depósitos...



> Uno-e sube los tipos de interés de sus depósitos y cuentas para darle más por su dinero. A partir del *1 de abril de 2007 * su depósito a un año al 4,20% TAE para nuevos clientes y clientes actuales que incrementen su saldo respecto a los seis meses anteriores a la contratación del depósito y al 3,85% TAE para clientes actuales que no incrementen sus posiciones.
> 
> Al 4% TAE (4% TIN) para nuevos clientes y clientes actuales que incrementen su saldo respecto a los seis meses anteriores a la contratación del depósito. Máximo 100.000 euros.
> .
> ...



https://www.uno-e.com

Salu2


----------

